# L.A's FINEST CC 1st PICNIC ∙



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

DONT WORRY I GOT PERMITES FOR THAT DAY


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

cool, got pleanty of time to be ready.. we will be in tha house fo sho!


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

We're there!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

we'll check it out!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

AND GOODTIMES CC AND SHOTCALLERS


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

see yah then rob ''GOOD TIMES'' SAN FERNANDO VALLEY WILL BE THERE..


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

for sure!!!


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOUND'S GOOD HOMIE IM ON WORK ROTATION WILL TRY TO MAKE IT ROB 


TOP OF THE WORLD CC.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 1 2006, 12:25 AM~4951175
> *we'll check it out!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Mar 1 2006, 06:31 PM~4956132
> *SOUND'S GOOD HOMIE IM ON WORK ROTATION WILL TRY TO MAKE IT ROB
> 
> 
> ...




i like that el camino. very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Mar 1 2006, 06:31 PM~4956132
> *SOUND'S GOOD HOMIE IM ON WORK ROTATION WILL TRY TO MAKE IT ROB
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>WHATS UP mrchevy59 I WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE WITH THE FAMILIA AND KEEP DOING GOOD JOB ON THE EL CAMINO ITS NICE COMING BACK TO LAYITLOW.COM AND TALKING TO HOMIES LIKE YOU STAY UP</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WE WILL DO IT L.A's FINEST STYLE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cheesy: WE WILL RAFFLE SOME 13 INCH RIMS :cheesy:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

boulevard hydraulics


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THATS COOL HOMIE CHINO TELL BOULEVARD HYDRULICS KEEP DOING GOOD JOB HOMIE TELL THEME A WILL SEE THEME IN THE L.A's FINEST CC 1st PICNIC WITH THE PLATES OF FOOD FOR THEME AND DRINKS SEE YOU GUYS THERE TEAM BOULEVARD :cheesy:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

thats a clean plaque yall got la's finest :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 3 2006, 03:44 PM~4970513
> *thats a clean plaque yall got la's finest  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU UP AT ARE PICNIC DO YOU HAVE A HOMIE OVER LYNWOOD CALL BOXER HIS SAY HIS FROM YOUR CLUB


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: *You can count on Our Style (L.A) to be there.* :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: IT SHOULD BE A BLAST I KNOW WHAT THAT 65 USED TO DO IN THE PAST WE WILL SEE WHAT IT CAN DO IN THE FUTURE SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Mar 3 2006, 07:31 PM~4971985
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao: IT SHOULD BE A BLAST I KNOW WHAT THAT 65 USED TO DO IN THE PAST WE WILL SEE WHAT IT CAN DO IN THE FUTURE SEE YOU OUT THERE HOMIE
> *


 AFTERMATH


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHATS UP ROB YOU KNOW FAMILY WILL BE THRE FO SHO


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 4 2006, 09:56 AM~4974927
> *WHATS UP ROB YOU KNOW FAMILY WILL BE THRE FO SHO
> *


YOU NOW HOMIE WE GOING TO DO IT L.A's FINEST CC


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOUST BACK FROM SOUTH GATE SHOW LOOK GOOD OUT THERE ONLY 7 LOWRIDERS THATS FUCKED UP HOMIES BUT WE STILL PUT IT DOWN 4 LOWRIDERS SEE YOU NEXT SHOW ON MARCH 12 AT MONTEBELLO SHOW LATER


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 2


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 3


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

MORE PICTURES OF SOUTH GATE SHOW


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WAZZ UP HOMMIES THIS IS HUERO FROM LA's FINEST CC. HOPING TO SEE ALL YOU REAL RIDERZ OUT THERE ON OUR FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK ON SEPTEMBER 23, 06. TOO MANY CAR CLUBS TO MENTION BUT ALL ARE MORE THAN WELCOME. " HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE "


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

wass up huero ready fore next week


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>REMEMBER SEPT 23 2006</span>


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Mar 6 2006, 11:37 PM~4991939
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>REMEMBER  SEPT 23 2006</span>
> *



SEE YAH HOMMIES THERE...IM READY 2 GO .................''NOTHING BUT TROUBLE''


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

MY ENGISH BULLDOG IS READY TO GO TO ELYSION PARK I CAN WAIT TO KICK BACK WITH THE HOMIES IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

im ready oh i can take my pits too :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

FIRME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 7 2006, 01:27 PM~4994727
> *MY INGLESH BULLDOG IS READY TO GO TO ELYSION PARK I CAN WAIT TO KICK BACK WITH THE HOMIES IM READY  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck with the Picnic Homie, your Club is looking good. Much respect.
Check your P.M.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANKS HOMIE SMURF :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IT SOUNDS GOOD, LOVE TO HIT THAT AIRSTRIP, SO HOW HARD WAS IT TOGET PERMITS? IVE BEEN TELLIN PEEPS THATS THE WAY TO DO IT! MAYBE IF YOU LET RIDERS KNOW THE PROCESS THEY WOULD DO THE SAME AND KEEP THE SHOWS GOIN AT ELYSIAN PK. ITS A COOL ASS SPOT AND HAS BEEN GOIN ON SINCE WAY BACK!!! LETS ROLL


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WELL YOU GOT TO SAY YOU HAVING A BIRTHDAY PARTY AND YOU DONT NOW HOW MUCH PEOPLE IS COMING THE GOT DIFRENT SECTIONS THE WILL LET YOU NOW WISH ONE I GOT A AND B


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

FIRME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

IS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 10 2006, 09:57 AM~5017721
> *IS ALMOST READY TO HIT THE STREETS  :biggrin:
> *


TTT
Who did the Gold Leafing? Looking real Good.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2006, 09:55 AM~5018067
> *TTT
> Who did the Gold Leafing? Looking real Good.
> *


JEFF FROM FONTANA I CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH HIS NUMBER


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 10 2006, 11:56 AM~5018505
> *JEFF FROM FONTANA I CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH HIS NUMBER
> *


Coo, P.M me the Number.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 10 2006, 11:09 AM~5018606
> *Coo, P.M me the Number.
> *


I CAN FOUND THE NUMBER BUT I WILL GET IT FOR YOU HOMIE


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP LA FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Mar 11 2006, 11:53 AM~5025962
> *WASS UP LA FINEST</span>
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
WHATS UP READY FOR THE METING :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP ROB WASS UP LA FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GETTING READY TO START ON THE FLYERS


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

LAYITLOW.COM :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE 65 AFTERMATH IS READY AND FINISH


----------



## 64rudy (Jun 29, 2004)

REFLECTIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

the car looks clean rob :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Mar 16 2006, 04:04 PM~5062339
> *the car looks clean rob :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE I CAN WAIT TO TAKE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 16 2006, 05:34 PM~5062939
> *THANKS HOMIE I CAN WAIT TO TAKE IT OUT  :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie i know what you mean :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

tttt :biggrin:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

hope to see u guys there


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Q-VO L.A. FINEST JUST PASSIN TRU...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Mar 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5067959
> *Q-VO L.A. FINEST JUST PASSIN TRU...
> *


Q-VO TO YOU GUYS GOODTIME SAN FERNANDO AND HOWS IT GOING OUT IN THE 818 AREA ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR THE PICNIC NEXT SUNDAY AT SANTA FE DAM :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

CRENSHAW WAS CRAKING THIS SUNDAY BUT WE WILL BE GETTING READY FOR CLASSIFIED AND EPICS PICNIC


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

ALMOST READY FOR THE FLYERS


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

q vole homie


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Mar 20 2006, 11:04 PM~5090612
> *q vole homie
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 20 2006, 11:06 PM~5090620
> *WHATS UP HOMIE GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


simon ese


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WELL WE WILL BE THERE EARLY AND READY TO DO THE CARNE ASADA SO GET READY TO EAT WITH THE L.A's FINEST CC AND GOODTIMES SFV PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE YEAR 2006


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

yup homie thats right :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE DOES THE FAMILY GOT THERE PLATES OR QUE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 20 2006, 11:50 PM~5090823
> *ORALE DOES THE FAMILY GOT THERE PLATES OR QUE
> *


YOU GOT IT HOMIE WE WILL HAVE CARNE FOR ALL THE HOMIES WHO IS THERE FOR US L.A's FINEST STYLE FOR THE FULLEST


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU KNOW FAMILY RIDES HOMIE  SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Mar 20 2006, 11:54 PM~5090844
> *YOU KNOW FAMILY RIDES HOMIE   SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE
> *


I GUEST YOU ARE GOING TO GET SOME TACOS BRING THE FAMILY AND THE HOMIE HOT WHEEL :cheesy:


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

Sup homies just passing by saying whats up to the BIG DOGG's


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUY 818_@Mar 20 2006, 11:57 PM~5090861
> *Sup homies just passing by saying whats up to the BIG DOGG's
> *


NOTHING HOMIE YOUST GETTING READY TO PUT SOME NEW BATTERIES TO MY 65 IMPALA FOR THIS SUNDAY


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ORALE ROB WILL DO


----------



## OnE BaD (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 20 2006, 11:59 PM~5090868
> *NOTHING HOMIE YOUST GETTING READY TO PUT SOME NEW BATTERIES TO MY 65 IMPALA FOR THIS SUNDAY
> *


That's right homie lets hop the ride homie


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUY 818_@Mar 20 2006, 11:59 PM~5090877
> *That's right homie lets hop the ride homie
> *


YOU GOT IT HOMIE CAN WHAIT TO KICK BACK WITH THE HOMIES THIS SUNDAY


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

lets see some hopping haha j/k


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Mar 21 2006, 12:02 AM~5090894
> *lets see some hopping haha j/k
> *


I WAS HOPPING THE SHIT OUT OF MY 65 LAST NIGHT IN CRENSHAW :0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Mar 21 2006, 12:04 AM~5090912
> *I WAS HOPPING THE SHIT OUT OF MY 65 LAST NIGHT IN CRENSHAW  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOODNIGHT HOMIES TIME TO GO TO SLEEP SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:angel:S</span></span></span> :angel:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES YOUST GETTING READY AND CHARGING UP FOR SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WERES THE HOMIES


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:wave: 2 MORE DAYS AND READY  :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

J</span>UST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOW IT WAS GREAT DAY FOR L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB WE WANT TO THANK CLASSIFIED CC AND EPICS CC THANKS HOMIES </span></span>:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

HERES SOME CARS THAT WENT


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 2


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 3


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 4


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 5


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PIC 6


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIES FOR THE TROPHY 2ND PLACE CAR PARTICIPATION


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

65 AND 66


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

GOOD SHOW TODAY! LOL i just thought i would add this pic of my 2 yr old nephew..he had a great time!


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Feb 28 2006, 11:05 PM~4949881
> *DONT WORRY I GOT PERMITES FOR THAT DAY
> *


will be thier..

you could post your event up on www.goodtimescarclub.com site...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 27 2006, 12:11 AM~5126664
> *will be thier..
> 
> you could post your event up on www.goodtimescarclub.com site...
> *


THANK'S GOODTIMES CC WE NOW WE CAN COUNT ON YOU GUYS AND KEEP DOING A GOOD JOB ON YOUR RIDES AND WHATS UP TO GOODTIMES CC OF SFV MUCH LOVE FROM L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: TO ALL THE MEMBERS FROM LA FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU GOT IT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

S.F~C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

*MUCH PROPS 2 ALL THE HOMIES FROM LA's FINEST CC. KEEP IT UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

whats up homies


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

LA FINEST


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Mar 28 2006, 11:12 PM~5139533
> *LA FINEST
> *


Q-VO RIGO....U FOOLS WERE LOOKIN GOOD ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS UP JESSE


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO MAN_@Mar 29 2006, 12:45 PM~5142871
> *CHECK OUT  CHICANOCLOTHING.COM
> *


WERE IS YOUR STORE AND ADRESS HOMIE


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Mar 28 2006, 11:16 PM~5139564
> *Q-VO RIGO....U FOOLS WERE LOOKIN GOOD ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:
> *


GRASIAS JESSIE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP MR REGO


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

SORRY HOMIES BUT I FUCKED UP ARE PICNIC IS ON THE 24 OF SEPTEMBER BUT GOOD THING I DIDENT DO THE FLYERS YET :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB AND THE HOMIES FROM OUR STYLE CAR CLUB ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

3 WHEEL LEAN'N


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Apr 2 2006, 10:43 PM~5168798
> *L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB AND THE HOMIES FROM OUR STYLE CAR CLUB ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON  :thumbsup:
> *


looking good on the pics. too bad the rest of the homies couldnt make it, oh well maybe next time homies!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU NO IT HOMIE NEXT TIME


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

WASSUP HOMIE. :biggrin: DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Apr 3 2006, 05:56 PM~5173024
> *WASSUP HOMIE. :biggrin:  DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE
> *


FIRME HOMIE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WAZZ UP ROB, DID YOU TALK TO SAMY, TO SEE IF HE WENT TO ELYSIAN FOR THE PERMITT ?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Apr 4 2006, 10:35 PM~5181184
> *WAZZ UP ROB,  DID YOU TALK TO SAMY, TO SEE  IF HE WENT TO ELYSIAN FOR THE PERMITT ?
> *


NO I THINK THE HAVEN WENT I WILL CALL HIME UP TODAY AND MELONE FOR SHURE :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

DID THEY GO TO THE PARK. HERES MELON IN ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP WITH EVERYBODY


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Apr 6 2006, 09:35 PM~5193849
> *WASS UP WITH EVERYBODY
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUTH WERE IS CHICLE AND GATO AT :0


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

BUENAS NOCHES RAZA


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

my computer is down, but it will be back on monday


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING HOMIES FROM LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

HELLO WHERE EVERYBODY


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP ROB


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

were the homies at? ready for sunday


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHAT THE FUCK MY PICTURE SHOULD BE THERE :angry:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

i got you for next time homie


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Apr 13 2006, 06:41 AM~5232307
> *you got it  :thumbsup:
> *


BUT FIRST YOU GOT TO POSE IN A LITTLE " TANGA" THE WILL TALK HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

In a tanga on top of Melon que NO! :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU GOT IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOOD MORNING TO ALL THE HOMIES  :cheesy:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP EVEYBODY


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GUESS WHOOOOOOO? :0


----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: good work on the club :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

cool :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

SEE ALL MEMBERS AT 6:00 am IN BURGER KING IN FLORENCE AND ALAMEDA


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

FROM L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB WISH ALL LAYITLOW AND CAR CLUBS A HAPPY EASTER DAY L.A FINEST HAD A FUN DAY AT HOLLYDALE PARK THANKS TO ALL MEMBERS THAT WENT DOWN SEE ALL YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

whats up l.a finest almost ready for your picnic :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LOWRIDER_@Apr 16 2006, 11:05 PM~5257010
> *whats up l.a finest almost ready for your picnic  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MR LOWRIDER WERE HAVE YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP ROB


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Apr 17 2006, 09:38 AM~5258967
> *WASS UP ROB
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE YOUST KICKING BACK GETTING READY TO DO THE CLUBS AND HOOPERS READY FOR THE PICNIC YOU NOW HOW I DO IT CLEAN AND NICE LOOKING LIKE I SAY L.A's FINEST STYLE PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

IM READY FOR THIS SATURDAY AT SAN PEDRO FOR THE LAYITLOW.COM  :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

bad news homie i gotta work, but its alright as long as you are there to represent !!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Apr 20 2006, 10:56 AM~5279159
> *bad news homie i gotta work, but its alright as long as you are there to represent !!!!
> *


ITS ALL COOL YOU NOW THERES A SHOW ON SUNDAY WE HAVE TO GO TO THE ONE AND THE MEETING IS ON FRIDAY THE SAME TIME AND PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS UP HOMIES FROM GOODTIMES SFV HOWS IT GOING OUT IN THE VALLE


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

whats up homie its going all good


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

ROBERT WHERE ARE WE GOING FOR 5 DDE MAYO ELYSIAN OR THE VALLE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_I GUEST WE ARE GOING TO SEE ON SAT AT THE MEETING SOME HOMIE IS HAVING A BIRTHDAY PARTY IN THE AFTERNOON AND I CAN LEAVE HIME DOWN SO WE WILL SEE BUT GOODTIMES SFV KEEP DOING GOOD JOB CARNALES SEE YOU SOON WHATS UP JESSE ARE WE GOING TO HAVE THE BASEBALL GAME CALL ME UP WE WILL GO UP THERE TO THE VALLE_ :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

OHH RIGHT ROB THATS FIRME


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_
THERE NO OREGON CHAPTER THERE WILL BE NO WERE ELSE BUT IN L.A_ :angry:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WAKE UP :twak:


----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

whats up big rob are you still working homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_WHATS GOING ON MR LOWRIDER HOW YOU DOING HOMIE HOPE TO SEE YOU AT L.A CARTEL PICNIC LATER HOMIE_ :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

YA LEVANTATE ROBERT :around:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_COME ON CARLOS I NEED SOME PICTURES OF THE CUTLESS SO I CAN POST UP AND SHOW PEOPLE WHAT YOU WORKING ON_ :cheesy:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Apr 28 2006, 10:31 AM~5332697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PICTURE LOOS FIRME


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKING REAL GOOD DOWN THE STREETS OF L.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_THERE WILL BE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY ITS STREETLOW CAR SHOW _


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_FLYERS ARE COMING SOON YOU WILL SEE THEME AS SOON AS I GET IT YOU WILL LIKE THEME_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_WHATS UP HOMIE READY FOR CINCO DE MAYO ALL MEMBERS NEED TO SHOW UP ITS GOING TO BE GOOD DAY FOR L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 LIKE REAL RIDERS_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_ L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB 2006 _ :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey girl how was your night after that big gift you got last night hopeing you injoyed it it was given to you with so much love from the wifes OF LA FINEST CC :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: 
GRACIAS A TODAS LAS WIFES DE L.A.'S FINEST, I THINK I'M GOING TO STAY HOME FOR A FEW MORE DAYS.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@May 1 2006, 05:09 PM~5351873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> GRACIAS A TODAS LAS WIFES DE L.A.'S FINEST, I THINK I'M GOING TO STAY HOME FOR A FEW MORE DAYS.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WHAT???? SO YOU SWICHED THE CHORIZO FOR PLASTIC !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@May 1 2006, 11:52 PM~5354944
> *WHAT????  SO YOU SWICHED THE CHORIZO  FOR PLASTIC !!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO HOMMIE, I DIDN'T SWITCH, I ALTERNATED. ONE DAY CHORIZO ONE DAY RUBBER. YOU GOT TO SHARE AND CARE :tongue:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_HA HA HA HA HA HA HA_ :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_MEET THE NEW MEMBERS FROM CHINA_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@May 2 2006, 03:13 PM~5358506
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


YOU CAN SHOOT CHINOS BUT NOT THE HYNA :biggrin: * :biggrin: * :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@May 3 2006, 09:28 AM~5362370
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


DAM HOMIE WHAT WAS ALL THAT FOR :angry:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@May 3 2006, 12:12 PM~5363433
> *DAM HOMIE WHAT WAS  ALL THAT FOR  :angry:
> *


DON'T TAKE IT TO THE CORAZON, I'LL LEND YOU MY PINKY SO YOU WONT BE :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@May 3 2006, 12:20 PM~5363489
> *DON'T TAKE IT TO THE CORAZON, I'LL LEND YOU MY PINKY SO YOU WONT BE  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP I DONT GO THAT WAY


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD MORE FOR ME :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@May 3 2006, 02:00 PM~5364149
> *GOOD MORE FOR ME :cheesy:
> *


NO SEAS GOLOSA , WHAT ABOUT MELON


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:nono: :nono: :nono: 

IT'S ALL MINE :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

HASTA MANANA L.A.'S FINEST :angel:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT !!!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO

WHAT'S UP L.A.'S FINEST


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

check it out homies im at work right now and i just heard from my boss, that i might have a 50/50 chance of making it out there on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@May 4 2006, 10:46 AM~5369085
> *check it out homies im at work right now and i just heard from my boss, that i might have a  50/50 chance of making it out there on sunday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HOPEFULLY YOU DO MAKE IT HUERO, IT'S NOT THE SAME WITHOUT ALL THE MIEMBROS YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

LETS CROSS THE FINGERS AND HOPE THE L.A's FINEST LOOKS GOOD OUT IN ELYSION PARK :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

WE WILL HOMIE E YOU'LL SEE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_IM STILL WAITING FOR THE CAR JR IS OUT IN THE FRONT WITH THE WAX AND RAGS SO HURRY CHELY TIME IS CLIKING GIRL_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE TODAY HOMIEE FOR SURE, ANGEL TOOK LONGER THAN WHAT WE EXPECTED ON THE TUNE UP, BUT I'LL GET IT THERE TODAY


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_"BIG" L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANK'S TO ALL MY MEMBERS FOR GOING TO THE L.A CARTEL PICNIC THANKS HOMIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD MORNING L.A.'S FINEST

LOOKING REAL GOOD OUT THERE HOMIES

PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WAZZ UP HOMIES ANY PICS. FROM SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN, SINCE I MISSED IT ! BUT I HEARD WE LOOKED GOOD OUT THERE, MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOMIES AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_"BIG"L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_


"BIG"L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006_</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

ITS SAMMY WEDDING PICTURE


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

QUE ONDA L.A.'S FINEST


WAZZ UP ROB :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_ HAPPY MOTHERS DAYS_ :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_GOOD MORNING HOMIES LETS GET READY FOR SATURDAY CRUISED NIGHT AT DUKES CC_


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f94/BIGLUER/P5070143.jpg


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

GOODTIMES PUT IN WORK ALL DAY LONG


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## L.A. (Feb 21, 2006)

the pics didnt work :biggrin:


----------



## L.A. (Feb 21, 2006)

anyone got pics of the burgandy cutlass hopping? :dunno:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_MEETING WILL BE AT 5:30 pm ON SATURDAY AT THE PARK_ :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

QUE ONDA L.A.'S FINEST 

WHAT'S CRACKING HOMIEES


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

QUE ONDA CAMARADAS? COME ON HOMIES DONT FORGET WE GOT TO STAY ON TOP


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos Dias 
 :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_TODAY IS MEETING HOMIES_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_YOU GOT IT HOMIE_ :cheesy:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WERE IS EVERY ONE AT ? WAZZ UP DANNY, CARLOS , MR.LA, CRAZIEE, AND THE PRESS. I DONT WANT TO GET TO THE POINT WERE ILL BE FINING FOOLS !!!!!! SO POST UP HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUTH HOMIES WE WILL FINE THE MEMBER IM WORKING ON MY 65 BUT STILL POSTING WHEN I CAN


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT'S UP L.A.'S FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_GOOD NIGHT HOMIES FROM L.A's FINEST CC SEE YOU IN THE MORNING_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS L.A'S FINEST


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

Q-VO LA'S FINEST
BLVD ROLLERS WILL BE THERE
SEE YOU AT PARK


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wolfie1211_@May 18 2006, 11:14 AM~5451480
> *Q-VO LA'S FINEST
> BLVD ROLLERS WILL BE THERE
> SEE YOU AT PARK
> *


_"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 _


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_I HOPE ALL MEMBERS ARE READY FOR THE TOGETHER PICNIC AT ELYSION PARK NEED ALL MEMBERS READY AND GAZ UP WE WILL HIT WHITTER AFTER THE PICNIC_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_WHAT YOU THINK HOMIE 65 OR 76 CONV_ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@May 18 2006, 09:46 PM~5455212
> *WHAT YOU THINK HOMIE 65 OR 76 CONV  :biggrin:
> *



THAT VERT LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE I WOULD DO IT THEN SELL IT 2 ME FOOL


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@May 19 2006, 12:18 AM~5455897
> *THAT VERT LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE I WOULD DO IT THEN SELL IT 2 ME FOOL
> *


_YOUR THE FIRST ONE I WILL SALE IT TO HOMIE_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 *_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT'S UP L.A.'S FINEST.

QVO BIG ROB, YOU KNOW I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE MEETING  

BUT I HOPE TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES IN MY LIL GIRLS B-DAY


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*I WILL BE THERE AFTER THE CHOFERING AND THE METTING BUT MY LADY WILL BE THERE AT THE TIME THE FLYER SAYS*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GRACIAS HOMIIE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span>
:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THIS IS MY NEPHEW JR PUTTING IT DOWN L.A's FINEST CC STYLE*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

A BIG HOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO :cheesy: 

IRALO BANADITO SE MIRA BIEN EL RORO 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL BE PUTTING IT DOWN ON SUNDAY AT ELYSION PARK SO GET READY FAMILIA*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

IM THERE LA's FINEST PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!!! REPIN TO THE FULLEST, " LA " STYLE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD LOOKING OUT TO ALL THE MEMBERS THAT HELP OUT ON SATURDAY WE GOT SOME NEW MEMBERS COMING SOON*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

2 DA TOP...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING *_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS L.A.'S FINEST :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*CALL MY HOMEGIRLS UP AND TELL THEME BIG ROB SEND YOU THE GET DOWN FOR PARTYS*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

L.A's FINEST 4 LIFE


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

WAZZ UP EAZY E


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

All clubs welcome? We aint low lows...... www.HighImageCarClub.com


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 *_</span>:thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIENVENIDOS :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG ROB, THE FLYERS CAME OUT FIRME HOMIEE.


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WELCOME HOMIES TO LA's FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD NIGHT HOMIES*_ :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS, L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

welcome to the familia homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Q-VOLE LA's FINEST THANX 4 THE INVITEZ WILL ZEE U THERE HOMIES<KINGS OF KINGS>C.C. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 24 2006, 11:30 PM~5492094
> *:thumbsup: Q-VOLE LA's FINEST THANX 4 THE INVITEZ WILL ZEE U THERE HOMIES<KINGS OF KINGS>C.C. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


_*YOU GOT IT HOMIE*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP LA's FINEST Q-VO


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

QVO, HOMIES WERE YOU VATOS AT? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span>


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS, L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING HOMIE ALMOST READY FOR THE MEETING*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

QUE ONDA L.A.'S FINEST :cheesy:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THANKS TO ALL MY MEMBERS THAT WENT TO THE MEETING AND THE NEW MEMBERS *_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING HOMIES IT WAS COOL OUT IN ELYSION PARK BUT NEEDED ALL MY MEMBERS*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*L.A's FINEST CC V/S SUSPECTS CC*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

Q-VO L.A'S FINEST :thumbsup:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

our style LA well be there


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hugo_51chevy_@May 31 2006, 04:08 PM~5528299
> *our style LA well be there
> *


FIRME HOMIEE :thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WASS UP HOMIES, WHO'S READY TO PLAY BALL? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*IM READY HOMIE TO SEE YOU GUYS PLAY*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GO L.A'S FINEST GO :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP GETTING MY 94 FLEETWOOD READY *_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

GOOD MORNING L.A'S FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD MORNING TO THE FINEST, L.A.'S FINEST


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING AT THE HOLLYDALE PARK*_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM DOING A QUINCE, WITH THE HOMIES FROM WAY OF LIFE, WILD FANTASIES, AND THE HOMIES FROM LA's FINEST CC. EVERY THING TURNED OUT GREAT !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD MORNING L.A.'S FINEST  

GOOD GAME YESTERDAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THANKS TO SUSPECT AND ALL MY MEMBERS THAT SHOW UP ON SUNDAY GAME WE WILL BE PLAYING THIS SUNDAY AGAIN WITH WAY OF LIFE CC SO IF YOU ARE AROUND HOLLYDALE PARK ON SUNDAY COME AND SEE US PLAY AND EAT WITH US*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

WAY OF LIFE :0 

GO L.A.'S FINEST GO :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

"BIG" ROB'S CADILLAC


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS L.A.'S FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A.'S FINEST


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

READY FOR TOMORROWS GAME WITH WAY OF LIFE,


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD MORNING L.A.'S FINEST  

GOOD DAY YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THANK'S TO ALL THE MEMBERS THAT WENT TO THE GAME*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*3 MORE MONTHS FOR L.A's FINEST CC PICNIC *_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 3


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*3 MONTHS GOING FAST*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WHAT ? ROB WORKING AGAIN, FOR THE CLUB, NOW THATS HOMIE LOVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Jun 13 2006, 06:22 PM~5602708
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006</span> :biggrin:
> *


  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING HOMIES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*3 MONTHS MORE*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin: *

*IT'S ALMOST TIME  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HEY HOMIEES JUST WISHING YOU A


HAPPY FATHERS DAY :biggrin: *


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Jun 16 2006, 10:30 AM~5618008
> *HEY HOMIEES JUST WISHING YOU A
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY  :biggrin:
> *


 GRACIAS, CARNALA AND THE SAME GOES OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM LA's FINEST CC. AND TO EVERYONE FROM LAYITLOW !!!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span>


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

THATS RIGHT LA'S FINEST ALL THE WAY QUE NO


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*SIMON, TO THE FULLEST  *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP HOMIE GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL BE PULLING OUT SOON*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*
"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING L.A.'S FINEST  *


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

BUENOS DIAZ


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

*ALMOST TO THE GOODTIMES SHOW IM READY TO PULL OUT* :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: wass up rob :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG HOMIES, I GOT SOME BAD NEWS , THE 65 IS UP FOR GRABS


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WHat HAPPEND HUERO WHY :uh:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:dunno:_*WHATS GOING ON BIG HOMIE CALL ME UP*_ :dunno:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Jun 20 2006, 08:48 PM~5642408
> *:dunno:WHATS GOING ON BIG HOMIE CALL ME UP  :dunno:
> *


JUST THINKING ABOUT A SIX TRE RAG


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Jun 20 2006, 08:50 PM~5642428
> *JUST THINKING ABOUT A SIX TRE RAG
> *


 :0 _*FIRME HOMIE*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING BIG HOMIES *_:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING L.A's FINEST CC 3 MORE DAY FOR THE SHOWS*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin: *


----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIE WERE IS BIG ROB IS HE STILL WORKING ON THE BIG BODY


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING HOMIES 2 MORE DAYS FOR THE SHOW*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Q-VO L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 *_</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*TOP DOGG HYDRULIC COMING SOON NEAR*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ALMOST READY TO HIT GOODTIMES SHOW WITH SOME OF THE MEMBERS AND SPORTING NEW COLORS LIKE I ALWAYST BRINGING NEW SHIT OUT NEW SHIRTS AND NEW CAR MY CADILLAC IS READY TO ROLL MY LADIES IS ALMOST READY YOU WILL SEE SOON*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*" BIG " ROB's 94 FLEETWOOD ITS TIME TO ROLL IN STYLE*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL HIT PACIFIC BLVD AFTER THE GOODTIMES SHOW*_ :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A's FINEST CC :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP HOMIE HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF THE GOOD TIME SHOW FOR HOMIES THAT DIDENT MAKE IT LOOK GOOD OUT THERE*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*HERE ARE MORE PICTURES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*AFTER THE GOODTIMES SHOW WE GOT A CALL FROM SOME HOMIE THAT HE WAS MAKING A VIDEO JUST GOT BACK FROM CRUSING AT PACIFIC BLVD AND AT LONG BEACH ME BIG ROB AND DANNY AND REGAL AND TINY AND JR AND HOMIE CARLOS*_ :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

wass big Rob? :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>*GOOD MORNING HOMIES IT WAS A HOT DAY IM PUTTING THE SWIMMING POOL TODAY FOR THE KIDS AND ME SO WE CAN HAVE A KICK BACK THIS SATURDAY OOPS NEXT SATURDAY* :0 






*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR *</span>2006_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A's FINEST 4 LIFE :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

IT WAS FUN THIS SUNDAY SHOW, CRUIZING, AND THEN VIDEO SHOOTING


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*IRALOS :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*LOOK*_ :cheesy


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WAZZ UP GUYS  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam Rob.Your caddy is off the hook. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 29 2006, 09:39 AM~5688192
> *Dam Rob.Your caddy is off the hook. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING HOMIES FROM THE CLUB AND LAYITLOW.COM*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Apr 2 2006, 11:08 PM~5168891
> *3 WHEEL LEAN'N
> *


DAMN THATS A CLEAN 3 WHEEL


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

WAZZ UP ROB IS IT STILL ON FOR SATURDAY NIGHT AND IF SO DOES EVERYBODY HAVE TO ROLL OR WHAT?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

que ond rob,ey who was that dude you guys made the video shoot for????


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Jun 29 2006, 07:10 PM~5691488
> *WAZZ UP ROB IS IT STILL ON FOR SATURDAY NIGHT  AND IF SO DOES EVERYBODY HAVE TO ROLL OR WHAT?
> *


_*YES ALL MEMBERS WILL LOOK NICE ROLLING TO THIS EVENT AND ON SUNDAY SO WE WILL TALK TO IT ON SATURDAY AT THE MEETING 5:30 IN THE PARK*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jun 29 2006, 07:20 PM~5691535
> *que ond rob,ey who was that dude you guys made the video shoot for????
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span> :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*TAMARINDO TAMARINDO*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PICNIC WITH ALL THE HOMIES IT WAS A FIRME TIME UNTIL THE COPS PULL ME OVER FOR A TICKET ITS ALL COOL HERE ARE SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK *_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*SORRY MY CAMARA ITS TRIPPING *_:0


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: wass up :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WILL POST PICTURES SOON OF LAST NIGHT IM GETTING READY FOR THIS SUNDAY TO HIT IMPERIALS SHOW ITS GOOD SHOW *_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey i was wodering if everyone was invited, i'm
in legends car club central valley and i would like to go? if so what time does the park open, since i'ts about a 3 hour drive for me  
EL JEFE:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 6 2006, 01:50 PM~5725895
> *Hey i was wodering if everyone was invited, i'm
> in legends car club central valley and i would like to go? if so what time does the park open, since i'ts about a 3 hour drive for me
> EL JEFE:
> ...



dam thats a nice caddy.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 6 2006, 12:50 PM~5725895
> *Hey i was wodering if everyone was invited, i'm
> in legends car club central valley and i would like to go? if so what time does the park open, since i'ts about a 3 hour drive for me
> EL JEFE:
> ...


_*CLEAN CADILLAC HOMIE AND THE PARK OPENS AT 5:00 am HOMIE HOPE TO SEE THAT NICE CADILLAC OUT THERE*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for the info i'll definitely be out there with my caddy, hopefully with some other members also :biggrin: 
LEGENDS Central Valley


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*All Car Clubs welcomed Homiees :biggrin: *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

2 DA TOP ....


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WISH ONE IS BETTER THIS LINCOUND OR THIS CADILLAC POST YOUR COMENTS HOMIES BEFORE A GET IT *_ :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

the cadillac


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*COOL THANK'S HOMIE *_ :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

dam hommie go with the lincoln, shit i would !!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*COMING SOON NEAR YOU*_


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: Sounds good - I will try and make it out there and check out all the fine cars, etc................


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_* 2 MORE MEETINGS HOMIE AND YOU WILL BE FAMILY*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WAY TO GO BIG BOXER*_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS HOMIES LA"S FINEST C C :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Jul 8 2006, 09:52 AM~5736465
> *WISH ONE IS BETTER THIS LINCOUND OR THIS CADILLAC POST YOUR COMENTS HOMIES BEFORE A GET IT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE LINC....HOMMIE ALL DA WAY


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

the caddy homie come on now!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THANKS BIG HOMIE IM YOUST GOING TO GET THE LINCOUND FOR MY LADY AND CADILLAC FOR ME WILL BE OUT THERE TO A HOOD NEAR YOU*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*SO STAY TUNE FOR BIG ROB REPORT OF THE WEEK ON CHANNEL SUR 13*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*EN VIVO Y DIRECTO DESDE EL BARRIO DE L.A'S FINEST :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Q-VO  *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*Q-VO TO THE HOMEGIRL CHELY AND THE REST OF THE BIG L.A's FINEST CC AND THE HOMIE FROM THE TEAM OF LAYITLOW .COM *_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

THE BIG L.A's FINEST CC :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP CARLOS*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

BLVD</span> he call Jorge and apallagest to them 

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*LIKE A SAY 
BIG L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*BUENOS DIAS L.A.'S FINEST  *


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

> *WHATS GOING TOO MUCH BULLSHIT ON TRUUCHA AND BLVD WHO IS SAYING THE TRUE TRUUCHA OR BLVD THE ONLY WAY IS ON DVD*


but he is not going to put all of this shit on the videos or would you do it if you were truucha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eazy-E_@Jul 13 2006, 03:45 PM~5768387
> *YES I WILL FOR PEOPLE CAN STOP TALKING SHIT WE WILL SEE TRUUCHA AND BLVD HOLDING HANDS SOON</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AYE CHISME :rofl: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

wazzzz uupppp Rob ill be there homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL BE WAITING FOR SFV GOODTIMES MUCH LOVE BIG HOMIES*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ALMOST TIME BIG HOMIES *_:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*TO THE BIG HOMIE HUERO SORRY TO FIND OUT ABOUTH YOUR GRANMOM WE L.A's FINEST CC WILL HELP ON ANY WAY YOU LIKE ON A CAR WASH OR SOME CASH ME R.I.P TO YOUR GRANMOM FROM BIG ROB AND THE L.A's FINEST FAMILY KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BIG HOMIE*_ :angel:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

buenos dias L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

buenos dias L.A.'S FINEST :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up L.A's FINEST :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 04:32 PM~5789878
> *whats up L.A's FINEST  :wave:
> *


_*WHAT UP KUSTOMBUILTER POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CADILLAC SO WE FROM L.A FINEST CAN SEE IT WHATS COMING OUT SOON YOU NO WE ARE HERE TO HELP OUT THE HOMIES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 

:scrutinize:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:banghead_*: GOODMORNING BIG HOMIES FROM L.A's FINEST CC AND LAYITLOW*_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WAZZ UP :cheesy: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Jul 17 2006, 10:00 PM~5791654
> *WHAT UP KUSTOMBUILTER POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CADILLAC SO WE FROM L.A FINEST CAN SEE IT WHATS COMING OUT SOON YOU NO WE ARE HERE TO HELP OUT THE HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *



here you go rob.
my caddy and the wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 19 2006, 09:39 AM~5802242
> *here you go rob.
> my caddy and the wheels. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


_*LOOKS GOOD HOMIE HOPE TO SEE IT OUT IN THE STREETS SOON HOMIE*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Jul 19 2006, 02:45 PM~5804014
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE HOPE TO SEE IT OUT IN THE STREETS SOON HOMIE
> *




i hope so too.i should have the rims on this weekend.so i can stop by your pad and show it off.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 19 2006, 03:59 PM~5804587
> *i hope so too.i should have the rims on this weekend.so i can stop by your pad and show it off.
> *


_*FIRME HOMIE LOOK FORWARD TO SEE IT *_


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Jul 19 2006, 11:06 PM~5806950
> *STREETSTYLE  C.C. WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


_*THANK'S BIG HOMIES WE WILL SEE YOU THERE*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:YOU NO BIG MICKEY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! C U GUYS THERE![/COLOR]


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: WESTSIDE c.c will be there to support you guys


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jul 21 2006, 07:23 PM~5819481
> *:thumbsup: WESTSIDE c.c will be there to support you guys
> *


_*THANK'S BIG HOMIES SEE YOU THERE AND GET READY TO HAVE FUN IN THE PARK WITH THE REST OF THE HOMIES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GET READY BIG HOMIES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: we will be there early


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THIS WENT DOWN AT ADAMS AND GRANT IT WAS CRAKING AND HOPING YOU WILL SEE WENT TRUUCHA COMES OUT WITH VOL 24*_ :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*CADILLAC IS ALMOST READY WILL WORK ON THE TRUNK*_ :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THIS IS MORE PICTURES OF THIS SUNDAY HOP AT ADAMS AND GRANT*_ :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*I WANT TO THANK THE MEMBERS THAT SHOW UP AT ELUSIVE 11th PICNIC HOMIE DANNY AND JOE AND REGO AND CAMARON*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _*I WANT TO THANK THE MEMBERS THAT SHOW UP AT ELUSIVE 11th PICNIC HOMIE DANNY AND JOE AND REGO AND CAMARON*_
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*LETS GET READY FOR ARE PICNIC*_ :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_</span> :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

rob well be there for sure showing that L.A love 
[color=blue
los angeles chapter[/color]


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 26 2006, 06:24 AM~5844610
> *rob well be there for sure showing that L.A love
> <~~~~GOODTIMES C.C~~~~~~>
> los angeles chapter</span>
> *


_*YOU GOT IT BIG HOMIE GOODTIMES IS ALWAYST WELCOME TO KICK BACK AND HAVE FUN*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*IM WORKING ON MY TRUNK NEW LOOK ITS GOING TO BE READY NEXT WEEK I WILL GIVE THE BIG BODY CADILLAC A REST FOR THIS WEEKEND*_ :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LOOKING GOOD ROB  *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Jul 26 2006, 04:29 PM~5848026
> *LOOKING GOOD ROB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

ELUSIVE WILL BE THERE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jul 27 2006, 09:23 PM~5856289
> * ELUSIVE WILL BE THERE
> *


_*THANKS WE WILL SEE YOU THERE *_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN WITH NO CHEERLEADERS*_ :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS GETTIN CLOSER.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Jul 29 2006, 05:44 PM~5865841
> *YOU KNOW IT HOMIE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES FROM LAYITLOW UP THERE </span>:biggrin:*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:_* LOOK BIG HOMIES*_ :biggrin: \


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING BIG HOMIES*_ :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHAT'S UP WERES HUERO*_ :dunno:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ALMOST FINISHING *_ :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MR LOWRIDER (Nov 23, 2005)

what up big rob hows it going in the club are still having fun out in the calles of L.A are you rolling out to the wild fantasy and street style show this saturday im not finish with my 61 impala but will take my regal its done and ready what happend to rick from san diego he say you dident wanted the 62 convertible its all finish and ready to hit the street he say you dident like convertibles hit me up i got one right now for sale its 64 impala with new top and interior i will send pictures soon if you want it call me up you got my number like the cadillac homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS UP BIG HOMIE WERE HAVE YOU BEEN CARNAL HOWS THE BIG "M" DOING I SEEN WALLY ON MTV LAST TIME AND HIS CAR LOOKS GREAT AND HOWS THE 61 CONV IS GOING I SOLD IT TO YOU ALMOST FINISH I CAN WAIT TO SEE IT OUT IN THE CALLE HOMIE SO HOWS RICK DOING I TOLD HIM THAT I DONT LIKE CONV ABOUTH THE 64 CONV I WILL TALK TO MY LADY IF SHE WANTS IT I WILL WORK WITH YOU I WILL CALL YOU UP IN THE MORNING RIGHT NOW IM FINISHING MY BIG BODY CADILLAC YOU WILL LIKE WEN IM FINISH CALL YOU UP SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin: _*GOOD MORNING*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING I YOUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM 3 PEOPLE THAT WERE GOING TO FILM ARE EVENT AND PUT IT ON MAGAZIENDS SO GET READY TO PUT A SHOW FOR THEME AND LIKE A SAY WE ARE WORKING ON A WET T SHIRT CONTEST SO HURRY UP REGAL AND JR AND PRIMO ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK*_


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 1 2006, 10:54 AM~5881649
> *FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY AT 6pm IN THE SOUTH GATE PARK*_


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I wont be missing your show Rob. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP LAs FINEST! WHERE U AT RIGO!? :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*FINESH LAST NIGHT*_ :cheesy:


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP MICKK DOGG


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*IM READY FOR THIS SATURDAY BIG HOMIES*_


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Aug 3 2006, 09:45 PM~5900204
> *WASS UP MICKK DOGG
> *


 :thumbsup: QVO RIGO! HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE!?


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 4 2006, 08:49 AM~5901713
> *WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 2 2006, 12:50 PM~5889658
> *MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY AT 6pm IN THE SOUTH GATE PARK
> *


*
6:00 p.m. not 7:00 p.m.  
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 4 2006, 08:08 AM~5901810
> *
> 6:00 p.m. not 7:00 p.m.
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


_*I DONT REMEBER WHAT TIME WE SAY HELP ME OUT CHELY*_ :uh:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 4 2006, 08:13 AM~5901836
> *I DONT REMEBER WHAT TIME WE SAY HELP ME OUT CHELY  :uh:
> *


*We said 7:00 p.m. homiee :biggrin: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:13 AM~5901836
> *I DONT REMEBER WHAT TIME WE SAY HELP ME OUT CHELY  :uh:
> *


somebody is to excited about his car.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 4 2006, 08:16 AM~5901847
> *somebody is to excited about his car.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

A rob what's up with the info and the address to your shop from
BIG DADDY LAZY VICTOR 
:biggrin: WHERE'S DA PLANE BOSS!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Aug 5 2006, 09:29 PM~5910016
> *A rob what's up with the info and the address to your shop from
> BIG DADDY LAZY VICTOR
> :biggrin: WHERE'S DA PLANE BOSS!!!
> *


_*CALL ME UP HOMIE WE CAN START AS SOON AS YOU WANT*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE ARE READY TO ROLL TO THE NATIONALS ASSOCIATED LOWRIDER PICNIC*_ :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*PICTURES OF THIS SATURDAY AT STREET STYLE AND WILD FANTISIES*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 7 2006, 10:54 AM~5917568
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG HOMIE LAST NIGHT WAS A LONG DAY AT HARBOR PARK AND CRENSHAW AND BROADWAY *_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*DAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMIIIIITTTTTT  *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*YOU NOW HOW WE DO IT CHELY L.A's FINEST STYLE*_


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 7 2006, 12:25 PM~5918411
> *REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST BIG ROB  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wazz up Kustom  *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 8 2006, 09:37 AM~5924444
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


_*WHAT'S UP BIG RICH AND CHELY HOW IT GOING*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Tu sabes Big Rob, aqui trabajando duro :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*LOOK AT BIG ROB's NEW TOY ITS GETTING READY TO GET COLOR SAND AND PINSTRIPE*_ :cheesy:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*MY CADILLAC IS GETTING A NEW LOOK AND WILL BE AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC*_ :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*That's right Big Rob  *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.clicksmilies.com/


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ARE WE READY FOR THE MAJESTICS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY *_ :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP ROB! I SEE U GOT ANOTHER ONE. LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

*THANK'S BIG HOMIE IT WILL BE IN A TOWN NEAR YOU * :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTIING IT DOWN AND GETTING STRONGER *_</span>:0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL HAVE A HOPPING SPONCER BY TOP DOG AND MORE SO BRING THE HOPPERS TO ARE PICNIC AND SEE WHAT IT DO*_


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG MICK YOU WANT TO ROLL WITH L.A's FINEST CC THIS SUNDAY TO MAJESTICS PICNIC IN SFV WITH REAL RIDERS NOT*_ FAKE ONES


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 10 2006, 09:32 PM~5945167
> *WHATS UP BIG NICK YOU WANT TO ROLL WITH L.A's FINEST CC THIS SUNDAY TO MAJESTICS PICNIC IN SFV WITH REAL RIDERS NOT FAKE ONES
> *



SIMON HOMIE YOU KNOW ME! LETS DO THE DAMN THANG HOMIE! uffin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG+Aug 10 2006, 11:06 PM~5945384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 10 2006, 10:32 PM~5945167
> *WHATS UP BIG NICK YOU WANT TO ROLL WITH L.A's FINEST CC THIS SUNDAY TO MAJESTICS PICNIC IN SFV WITH REAL RIDERS NOT FAKE ONES
> *



I think its Mick.Not Nick.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

OOP'S IM BAD HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 11 2006, 03:17 PM~5949230
> *OOP'S IM BAD HOMIE
> *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT , KUSTOM!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 11 2006, 04:10 PM~5949568
> *:thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT , KUSTOM!
> *


told you.i gotz your back. :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AYE CHISMEEEEEEE ! :rofl: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*LAST NIGHT DANNY CALL ME AND TOLD ME THAT TODAY COMPTONE FINEST CC IS HAVING A PICNIC I DONT KNOW WERE BUT I WILL TAKE PICTURES AND BRING THEME BACK TO *_YOU :biggrin:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

whats up rob we are almost ready for that they hope you guys are 2.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Aug 12 2006, 04:47 PM~5954704
> *whats up rob we are almost ready for that they hope you guys are 2.
> *


_*WHATS UP CLUMZY WE ARE READY BIG HOMIE*_ :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Aug 12 2006, 04:47 PM~5954704
> *whats up rob we are almost ready for that they hope you guys are 2.
> *


*Q-VO Clumzy :wave: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 12 2006, 08:38 AM~5952848
> *LAST NIGHT DANNY CALL ME AND TOLD ME THAT TODAY COMPTONE FINEST CC IS HAVING A PICNIC I DONT KNOW WERE BUT I WILL TAKE PICTURES AND BRING THEME BACK TO YOU  :biggrin:
> *


COMPTONE
:scrutinize:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

I found these pics of Elysian park about 7 years ago (im guessing) and decided to share. I know i got more i just cant find em! Some photos aint the greatest but i was 14 when i took em.  




























This car was the shit! I think it was called Speedy's 54 or something. Any one know what happend to it.




























uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

PICTURES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE HOPE YOU TAKE PICTURES OF ARE PICNIC ON SEP 24[/B] :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that caddy was nice.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 14 2006, 02:57 PM~5966669
> *PICTURES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE HOPE YOU TAKE PICTURES OF ARE PICNIC ON SEP 24* :cheesy:
> [/b]


You can count on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP ROB! I HAD A FIRME TIME AT THE PIKNIK HOMIE. TELL JR AND RIGO I SAID GRACIAS! SEE YOU GUYS SEPT 24!


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

see you guys there 9/24....  
im sure its gonna be great turnout..

Freddy...Shades Of Brown C.C


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

''GOOD TIMES'' SAN FERNANDO VALLEY WILL BE THERE......


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*FIRME BIG HOMIES-KING SUPER-BIG MICK DOG-SHADES OF BROWN 83-NOTHING BUT TROUBLE-SANCHO SEE ALL YOU HOMIES AT THE 1st ANNUAL PICNIC*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ALMOST READY TO PULL OUT ON SEP 24 *_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im trying to get some details done to the caddy by your show date. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 15 2006, 04:27 PM~5974392
> *:guns:
> *


dam the violence.


----------



## ALTERED1'S (Apr 26, 2006)

WHATS UP LA's FINEST ALTERED ONES CAR CLUB WITH BE THERE BIG DAVID WITH MY NEW TOY 63ss IMPALA SEE YOU SOON?


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wazz up big hommies im back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LA's FINEST C C. TO THE FULLEST BIG HOMMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Ese Huero, glad to see you're back homiee  

THAT'S RIGHT HOMIEE 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>~*L.A.'S FINEST TO THE FULLEST*~ *</span>


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 16 2006, 11:40 AM~5979842
> *Ese Huero, glad to see you're back homiee
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT HOMIEE
> ...


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Q-vo Kustom :cheesy: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 16 2006, 01:48 PM~5980665
> *Q-vo Kustom  :cheesy:
> *


nada,just here at work.daydreaming of the caddy.and you?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2006, 01:11 PM~5980823
> *nada,just here at work.daydreaming of the caddy.and you?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2006, 01:11 PM~5980823
> *nada,just here at work.daydreaming of the caddy.and you?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 16 2006, 04:49 PM~5981641
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


ok.what did i say. :dunno:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_WHATS GOING ON CHELY AND KUSTOM _


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 16 2006, 10:05 PM~5983642
> *WHATS GOING ON CHELY AND KUSTOM
> *


just here happy as hell with my new pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 16 2006, 09:05 PM~5983642
> *<span style='color:blue'>Wazz up Big Rob, right here chilling working hard :biggrin: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 17 2006, 09:41 AM~5985964
> *Wazz up Big Rob, right here chilling working hard  :biggrin:
> *


ya right.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280423


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG HOMIES ARE WE GETTING READY FOR THIS WEEK*_ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP LAs FINEST FAMILIA!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2006, 08:51 AM~5986026
> *ya right.
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 17 2006, 04:49 PM~5988907
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG MICK AND ALL THE L.A's FAMILY *_ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP BIG ROB! R U STILL WORKING ON FLAKOES KUTLASS? THAT FOOL WANTS TO PUT 22S, I TOLD THAT FOOL TO PU 13Z HOMIE!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD BIG DOG STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ..........................


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Aug 17 2006, 09:39 PM~5991254
> *SOUNDS GOOD BIG DOG STREET STYLE  C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ..........................
> *


_*THANK'S BIG HOMIE FOR LOOKING OUT *_:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin: 




_*THANK'S JORGE FROM STYLISTICS CC LOOK FIRME AND IT WILL LOOK BETTER AFTER CURLY FINESH PUTTIN THE GOLD LEFING AND PINSTRIP YOU WILL SEE SEPT 24 *_


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THIS SUNDAY AT GRIFFET PARK *_ :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

GETTING CLOSER, YOU KNOW STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN SEE U GUYS THERE.................... :banghead:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Aug 19 2006, 08:16 PM~6002614
> *GETTING CLOSER, YOU KNOW STREET STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN SEE U GUYS THERE.................... :banghead:
> *


you got it big homie :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Rob, GTG is planing on kicking with you at the park, It going to be an awsome time!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 19 2006, 11:28 PM~6003477
> *Hey Rob, GTG is planing on kicking with you at the park, It going to be an awsome time!!!! :biggrin:
> *


_*THANKS HOMIE IT WILL BE FIRME TO KICK IT WITH GTG AND HAVE A GOOD TIME*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP LAs FINEST!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN AND GETTING STRONGER FOR YEAR 2006*_</span>


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 22 2006, 08:33 AM~6016759
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN AND GETTING STRONGER FOR YEAR 2006</span>
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS TO ALL THE LAY IT LOW FAM. :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*CHECK THIS OUT L.A's FINEST CC US AND MILLENIUM ARE COOL THE ARE SHOWING RESPECT LETS GIVE THEME THE RESPECT BACK WE WILL MEET ME AND THE PRESEDENT AND VICE PRESEDENT THIS SATURDAY SO WE CAN FIX THIS PROBLEM ITS ALL COOL MUCH LOVE TO MILLENIUM AND THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE LETS RIDE NOT FIGHT*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: QUE ONDA ROB YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING WITH RESPECT HOMIE


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2006, 04:21 PM~6019712
> *:biggrin: QUE ONDA ROB YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING WITH RESPECT HOMIE
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

2 THEE TOP!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*YOU*_</span> IN ARE PICNIC SEP 24 AT ELYSION PARK[/b][/i]</span></span>


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Q-vo to all the homiees  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 23 2006, 09:18 AM~6024044
> *Q-vo to all the homiees
> *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN AND GETTING STRONGER FOR YEAR 2006 *_</span>:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 23 2006, 02:44 PM~6025990
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN AND GETTING STRONGER FOR YEAR 2006 </span>:cheesy:
> *


cool.you can drive my pad and pick me up.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*YOU GOT IT HOMIE*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 23 2006, 02:50 PM~6026055
> *YOU GOT IT HOMIE
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2006, 01:47 PM~6026020
> *cool.you can drive my pad and pick me up.
> *


*Nah, porque te penga* :rofl:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 23 2006, 08:18 AM~6024044
> *Q-vo to all the homiees
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"LIKE I SAY L.A's FINEST CC PUTTING IT DOWN AND GETTING STRONGER YEAR 2006 AND 2007*_</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING BIG HOMIES WE ARE READY CHARGE THE BATTERIES AND CLEAN ALL THE WHITE WALLS AND MAKE ALL RIDES LOOK FIRME JENTE*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Yogie
Blankito
Chuco

Welcome to the family  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 23 2006, 04:27 PM~6027035
> *Nah, porque te penga :rofl:
> *


ya huh.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*LETS RIDE AND SHOW PEOPLE THAT WE WILL BE ROLLING TRUE THE STREETS OF L.A*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 24 2006, 10:35 AM~6033046
> *LETS RIDE AND SHOW PEOPLE THAT WE WILL BE ROLLING TRUE THE STREETS OF L.A
> *


*You got it Big R O B  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2006, 10:49 AM~6033109
> *
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 25 2006, 08:55 AM~6040361
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 25 2006, 09:30 AM~6040559
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT "FAMILIA STYLE" QUE NO I'LL BE THERE KICKING IT LIKE A WICKED KUSTOMS "G" TRUCHA FOR 1WCKD68
(1 WICKED 68) COMING TO A LOWRIDING STREET NEAR YOU " JANUARY 1 2007" uffin: :machinegun:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*ITS ALL COOL HOMIE BUT THAT DAY WE WILL DO IT "BIG" L.A's FINEST STYLE WITH ALL THE HOMIES FROM MILLENIUM CC STRICTLY FAMILY AND SO MANY CLUBS TO MENTION*_</span>


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

wuz up hommies checkin in ...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2006, 10:07 AM~6041252
> *wuz up hommies checkin in ...
> *


_*WHATS UP JESSE HOWS IT GOING IN THE VALLE ARE YOU READY FOR THE PICNIC ON SEPT 24 HOPE ALL YOUR MEMBERS SHOW UP *_


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 25 2006, 10:15 AM~6041301
> *WHATS UP JESSE HOWS IT GOING IN THE VALLE ARE YOU READY FOR THE PICNIC ON SEPT 24 HOPE ALL YOUR MEMBERS SHOW UP
> *


hommie da valle will be in full effect we there 2 suport the calles.......im waiting on dat wet t-shirt contest i want front row seats hommie :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU GOT IT HOMIE


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:scrutinize: 
*There will also be a wet boxer contest for all the females out there :rofl: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 25 2006, 04:22 PM~6043584
> *:scrutinize:
> There will also be a wet boxer contest for all the females out there  :rofl:
> *


:0 let me find some clean ones.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2006, 03:28 PM~6043617
> *:0 let me find some clean ones.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

ANOTHER COOL DAY IN THE PARK, CANTWAIT.


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

BUENAS NOCHES


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

DEVOTIONS HARBOR AREA WILL TRY TO BE THERE TO GIVE YOU GUYS SOME SUPPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

FIRME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

BIG ROB IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

SEE YOU @ THE SHOW!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

GTG will there flying our First Plaques!!!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 27 2006, 08:43 PM~6055887
> *GTG will there flying our First Plaques!!!!!
> *


_*YOU GOT IT BIG HOMIE GTG SEE YOU THERE AND BRING THE SOAKER FOR THE WET TISHERTS CONTEST*_ :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2006, 03:28 PM~6043617
> *:0 let me find some clean ones.
> *


*Didn't you say you wear thongs fool :rofl: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 28 2006, 09:31 AM~6058395
> *Didn't you say you wear thongs fool  :rofl:
> *


nah.i stopped.it just didnt feel right. :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

~*L.A.'S FINEST C.C. REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE. 

THANKS FOR THE INVITE ROB AND THE REST OF LA'S FINEST CAR CLUB


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Aug 28 2006, 11:53 AM~6059481
> *CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.
> 
> THANKS FOR THE INVITE ROB AND THE REST OF LA'S FINEST CAR CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:_* WHATS UP BIG HOMIES BIG ROB IS BACK ON TRACK AND WE WILL HAVE ROLL CALL SOON TO SEE WHO IS THE REAL RIDERS ARE AND GET READY TO CROWN THE HOPPER OF THE DAY AND MORE TO COME IM GETTING READY TO CALL SHOP AND LET THEME KNOW TO BRING WHAT YOU GOING TO SWING*_ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6060784
> *
> *


whats up homie.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2006, 03:32 PM~6060843
> *whats up homie.
> *


*AYYYYYEEEEE CHHHHIISSSMMMME :biggrin: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 28 2006, 05:03 PM~6061116
> *AYYYYYEEEEE CHHHHIISSSMMMME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and you know we dont like CHHHHIISSSMMMME :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

STOP THE BURN OUTS!!!  :twak:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 28 2006, 05:18 PM~6061495
> *THANK BIG HOMIE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE CARNAL AND LIKE YOU SAY STOP THE BURN OUTS</span>*


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 28 2006, 07:23 PM~6061843
> *STUPID BURNOUTS WON'T!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

JUST SAY NO TO BURNOUTS :twak:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: 




:biggrin: L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB :biggrin: PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006
:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING TO ALL MEMBERS AND LAYITLOW PEOPLE *_ :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*  A BIG Q-VO TO EVERY ONE*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 29 2006, 11:04 AM~6065660
> *   A BIG Q-VO TO EVERY ONE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cheesy:_* THIS SATURDAY WE L.A's FINEST IS GOING TO LOS PADRINOS SHOW *_ :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD NIGHT BIG HOMIES *_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING RAZA AND ARE WE GETTING READY FOR THE OLDIES CONCERT ON THE 9TH*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*That's right Big Rob
L.A.'s Finest will be at the Art Laboe concert on Sept. 9th  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 30 2006, 09:27 AM~6072044
> *That's right Big Rob
> L.A.'s Finest will be at the Art Laboe concert on Sept. 9th
> *


does Art know? :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

whats upp big homies are we ready for the wash? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*whats up huero welcome back homie to the layitlow family*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2006, 08:30 AM~6072068
> *does Art know? :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :rofl:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 30 2006, 12:38 PM~6073533
> *:around:  :rofl:
> *


que onda chely, que dormimos juntos o que, que no saludas :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 30 2006, 02:35 PM~6073943
> *que onda chely,  que dormimos juntos  o que,    que no saludas   :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:0 chisssssmeeeeeee


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 30 2006, 01:35 PM~6073943
> *que onda chely,  que dormimos juntos  o que,    que no saludas  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


*Que onda Huero no te aguites homiee tu sabes que L.A's Finest family always comes first.  
By the way how's your wife doing ? Hope she's doing better*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 30 2006, 10:31 AM~6072882
> *whats upp big homies  are we ready for the wash?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Wazz up Huero I'm ready.
Remeber I hold the mangeras :rofl: *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG NICK HOWS IT GOING READY TO HIT ARE PICNIC YOU NOW HOW BIG ROB DOES IT*_


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 30 2006, 08:02 PM~6076320
> *WHATS UP BIG NICK HOWS IT GOING READY TO HIT ARE PICNIC YOU NOW HOW BIG ROB DOES IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*NICK NICK NICK OR MICK MICK MICK KEEP ON FUCKING UP BIG HOMIE*_ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 30 2006, 09:56 PM~6076986
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> PASS THAT SHIT YOUR SMOKING, HOMIE! :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 30 2006, 09:56 PM~6076986
> *NICK NICK NICK OR MICK MICK MICK KEEP ON FUCKING UP BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


GOT YOR MESSAGE COOL ILL PUT THE WORD AROUND PM ME THE INFO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 30 2006, 10:56 PM~6076986
> *NICK NICK NICK OR MICK MICK MICK KEEP ON FUCKING UP BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

*GOOD MORNING BIG HOMIES*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 31 2006, 09:39 AM~6079348
> *GOOD MORNING BIG HOMIES
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 1 2006, 07:47 AM~6085034
> *:wave:
> *


  
















J/K :rofl:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Q-vo L.A.'s Finest 3 more weeks for the picnic Homiees.

Let's show them how <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A.'s Finest does it  *</span>


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: _*GOOD GIRL*_


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 1 2006, 08:35 AM~6085327
> *:thumbsup: GOOD GIRL
> *


 :angel:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*I'm posted Rob, we have to start working on what we need. I'm taking my pen and paper to get our lista started.  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 1 2006, 09:35 AM~6085327
> *:thumbsup: GOOD GIRL
> *


ya.now were are the hand made tortillas.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6086070
> *ya.now were are the hand made tortillas.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6086070
> *ya.now were are the hand made tortillas.
> *


*AYEEE CHISMEEEEEEE :rofl: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 1 2006, 11:44 AM~6086198
> *AYEEE CHISMEEEEEEE  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

Elusive C.C will be here to support


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

*almost that time homies* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 30 2006, 08:27 AM~6072044
> *That's right Big Rob
> L.A.'s Finest will be at the Art Laboe concert on Sept. 9th
> *


HE DIED THREE DAYS AGO, WHATS CRACKIN WITH THE SHOW?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

CANT WAIT, READY 2 PLAY! :nono: BURNOUTS :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Sep 2 2006, 06:01 PM~6093399
> * Elusive C.C will be here to support
> *


 :thumbsup: Gracias


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Sep 4 2006, 02:45 PM~6102206
> *HE DIED THREE DAYS AGO, WHATS CRACKIN WITH THE SHOW?
> *


 :rofl: 
*Art didn't die homiee Sancho, it was Huggy Boy :tears: . They used to work together in KRLA 1110 a.m. The show is still on with Art Laboe  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MASCO CHICKLE, BAILO TANGO TENGO VIEJOS DE AMONTON TURURU :rofl: :rofl: 

Q-vo L.A.'s Finest  *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHAT UPPERS LAs FINEST!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*17 more days homiees, I'm posted  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SO CAN WE SPINNUM? JK. HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD DAY, NO TIRES BURNING! THE ONLY SMOKE WE SHOULD SMELL IS B B Q'S :biggrin: OH AND MAYBE SOME HYDRO MOTORS :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Sep 6 2006, 12:38 PM~6116465
> *SO CAN WE SPINNUM? JK. HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD DAY, NO TIRES BURNING! THE ONLY SMOKE WE SHOULD SMELL IS B B Q'S :biggrin: OH AND MAYBE SOME HYDRO MOTORS :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:  uffin: uffin:  uffin:
 uffin:  uffin:  
uffin: uffin: uffin:  uffin: 
:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:roflmao: uffin: :roflmao: uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG ROB IS BACK WITH THE HOMIES FROM L.A's FINEST CC AND LAYITLOW.COM IM GETTING READY FOR THE PICNIC SEE YOU VATOS YOU NOW HOW BIG ROB's DO IT PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BUENOS DIAS BIG ROB, AND TO ALL THE LAYITLOW FAM. :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 7 2006, 08:39 AM~6122777
> *
> That's right Big Rob 16 more days and it will be our DAY.
> Ready to show all the homiees how <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A.'s Finest does it  *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL DO THAT AND HOPE ALL THE MEMBERS SHOW UP LIKE ALWAYST WE WILL DO IT L.A's FINEST STYLE BIG ROB's WILL BRING A NEW TOY TO PLAY *_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*L.A's FINEST CC WILL BE ALWAYST ON THE TOP OF THE GAME *_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 7 2006, 08:59 AM~6122890
> *:biggrin:
> *


_*WHATS UP KUSTOMBUILTER HOWS THE CADILLAC GOING ARE YOU READY FOR ARE PICNIC *_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 7 2006, 10:23 AM~6122986
> *WHATS UP KUSTOMBUILTER HOWS THE CADILLAC GOING ARE YOU READY FOR ARE PICNIC
> *


hell ya.im going to be there with the rest of the club.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 7 2006, 09:24 AM~6122993
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_*WHATS UP STREETSTYLE HOWS IT GOING HOMIE READY ALMOST TIME FOR THIS BIG EVENT COME EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING HOMIE *_ :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 7 2006, 04:09 PM~6125340
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up homie.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHAT UP DOGG!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING FAMILY AND LAYITLOW WE ARE READY TO GET THE CROWND FOR THE HOPPING CONTEST AND GETTING THE BEER FOR THE AFTERMATH ON MY HOUSE*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*WHATS UP CHELY READY TO HIT THE ART LABO CONCERT MAKE SURE YOU GIVE OUT SHOUT OUT TO "BIG" L.A's FINEST CC AND BIG ROB's*_</span>


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 8 2006, 10:20 AM~6130479
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>WHATS UP CHELY READY TO HIT THE ART LABO CONCERT MAKE SURE YOU GIVE OUT SHOUT OUT TO "BIG" L.A's FINEST CC AND BIG ROB's</span>
> *


 dont forget your homies from DISTINGUISHED C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 8 2006, 09:20 AM~6130479
> *
> Tu sabes Rob always send much luv to the <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A.'s Finest Familia  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2006, 09:21 AM~6130484
> * dont forget your homies from DISTINGUISHED C.C.  :biggrin:
> *


*You got it, just for you Homiee  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

STR8 TO DA TOP!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*THANKS SANCHO*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wazz Up ! :cheesy: *

*13 more days homiees and it's on  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 11 2006, 09:35 AM~6147784
> *Wazz Up !  :cheesy:
> 
> 13 more days homiees and it's on
> *


ill be there with the rest of my club.  :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 11 2006, 08:55 AM~6147910
> *ill be there with the rest of my club.   :biggrin:
> *


*Firme, are there any single members in your club :biggrin: *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 11 2006, 01:04 PM~6149125
> *Firme, are there any single members in your club  :biggrin:
> *


Im sure we can find something for you.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

Q VO RAZA!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 11 2006, 12:11 PM~6149174
> *Im sure we can find something for you.
> *


*Good looking out Kustom :biggrin: *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 12 2006, 09:56 AM~6155246
> *Good looking out Kustom :biggrin:
> *


not a problem.thats what homies are for.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

*What up ! *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 12 2006, 03:51 PM~6157400
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

2 MORE WEEKS :thumbsup: 
:nono: BURN OUTS!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE CHILLEN LIKE VILLAINS AT THE PICNIC...  :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Q-vo to all the Homiees  

10 more days and it's go time

Hope to see every one there*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 13 2006, 10:39 AM~6162936
> *Q-vo to all the Homiees
> 
> 10 more days and it's go time
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## conflict riot (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Sep 12 2006, 07:55 PM~6158630
> *2 MORE WEEKS :thumbsup:
> :nono: BURN OUTS!
> *








SORRY NO CHPPIN FOR YOU FOO uffin: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UVJaqyovWkA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UVJaqyovWkA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## conflict riot (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Sep 12 2006, 07:55 PM~6158630
> *2 MORE WEEKS :thumbsup:
> :nono: BURN OUTS!
> *



SORRY NO CHIPPIN FOO  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJaqyovWkA


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

was up fellas hope to see u guys thear. U guys going to have a hop to??? hit me back if u guys are....... and hopefully that white regal from NEW CREATION is thear.I want to hop against him he went after me and NOW im going after HIM.... ROW DOGGS C.C


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 monte carlo1104_@Sep 13 2006, 04:26 PM~6166310
> *was up fellas hope to see u guys thear. U guys going to have a hop to??? hit me back if u guys are....... and hopefully that white regal from NEW CREATION is thear.I want to hop against him he went after me and NOW im going after HIM.... ROW DOGGS C.C
> *


*The hop is still on Homiee, we will be crowning the winner  *


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

oh ok thats koo


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by conflict riot_@Sep 13 2006, 03:50 PM~6166041
> *SORRY NO CHIPPIN FOO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJaqyovWkA
> *


WELL I GUESS IF SOME1 WOULD TEACH ME, I WOULD GET 1/16 OF AN INCH HIGHER :biggrin: SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT IM A BEGINNER AND THATS MYEVERYDAY! SO IF I COME N E WHERE CLOSE TO YOU, OHHH OOOOH :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn ive been excited about this show for the longest.


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

like i said b4 we'll be there


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

What's up Rob??? You know the FAMILY is gonna be there...that's STRICTLY FAMILY...hope you got the permits...  :around:  :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

WILL BE THEIR... GOODTIMES CC


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wazz up !

9 more days homiees 9 more days  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 14 2006, 09:29 AM~6170626
> *Wazz up !
> 
> 9 more days homiees 9 more days
> *


and counting.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2006, 08:29 AM~6170632
> *and counting.
> *


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

almost here!!! we still comin!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 14 2006, 01:03 PM~6173328
> *almost here!!! we still comin!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2006, 08:29 AM~6170632
> *and counting.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*8 more days homiees

OCHO  *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 15 2006, 03:16 PM~6182565
> *
> *


you know ill be there :wave:


----------



## conflict riot (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 15 2006, 05:34 PM~6182895
> *you know ill be there :wave:
> *



fo sho we'll be chillen
looking at all the bad ass cars
its going to be a good time


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*5 more days homiees

Cinco dias  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 18 2006, 11:04 AM~6196394
> *5 more days homiees
> 
> Cinco dias
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What time is everyone rolling out????? What time is the show???? 

??????????????????????????

????????????????????????????

See you there.....Sometime........ :biggrin:


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

ONE QUESTION... WHATS THE ADDRESS TO THIS PARK? SO I CAN MAP QUEST IT.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@Sep 18 2006, 03:01 PM~6197887
> *ONE QUESTION... WHATS THE ADDRESS TO THIS PARK? SO I CAN MAP QUEST IT.
> *


i haveno idea.but its next to dodger stadium.


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

WESTSIDE c.c will be there to support L.A FINEST


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@Sep 18 2006, 02:01 PM~6197887
> *ONE QUESTION... WHATS THE ADDRESS TO THIS PARK? SO I CAN MAP QUEST IT.
> *


 Map quest doger stadium, its almost right across the street dawg. cant miss it!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 18 2006, 02:59 PM~6198320
> * WESTSIDE c.c will be there to support L.A FINEST
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Every one's welcomed homiees.

Remember free food and drinks from 12-1 p.m.
Music
Raffles 
Hop- We will crown the winner

Hope to see every one there to show them how L.A.'s Finest does it  *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROEZBEFOREHOEZ_@Sep 18 2006, 02:01 PM~6197887
> *ONE QUESTION... WHATS THE ADDRESS TO THIS PARK? SO I CAN MAP QUEST IT.
> *



http://www.laavenue.com/elysian.htm

But map quest gives some messed up directions, I posted direction in a topic call direction. I will try to bring to top....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

the count down is on we ready GOOD TIMES will be there 2 repp da streets ....


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

I'M NOT IN A CAR CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE WITH SOME FRIENDS  :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

IT'S STILL ON AND CRACKING RIGHT????


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 18 2006, 08:58 PM~6200703
> *I'M NOT IN A CAR CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE WITH SOME FRIENDS    :biggrin:
> *


WELL I'LL SEE YOU THERE THEN


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WERE READY TO ROLL, THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 18 2006, 08:58 PM~6200703
> *I'M NOT IN A CAR CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE WITH SOME FRIENDS    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 18 2006, 08:58 PM~6200703
> *I'M NOT IN A CAR CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE WITH SOME FRIENDS     :biggrin:
> *


BRING LOTS :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DISTINGUISHED C.C. will be there to support L.A FINEST also



> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Sep 18 2006, 09:58 PM~6200703
> *I'M NOT IN A CAR CLUB, BUT I'LL BE THERE WITH SOME FRIENDS    :biggrin:
> *


do you have a lowrider?


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*4 more days homiees 

Cuatro dias :cheesy: *


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's up LA'S FINESTCC CHELY I DIDN'T GET IT TO WORK U KNOW 
WHO THIS IS. 4 MORE DAYS I KNOW HOW U DO IT TIME TO SHOW
EVERY ONE ELSE. U KNOW SUSPECTS CC WILL BE THERE PALYING
WITH OUR TOYS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BROEZBEFOREHOEZ (Dec 28, 2005)

good looking out on the address :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 19 2006, 01:35 PM~6204597
> *What's up LA'S FINESTCC  CHELY I DIDN'T GET IT TO WORK U KNOW
> WHO THIS IS.  4 MORE DAYS I KNOW HOW U DO IT TIME TO SHOW
> EVERY ONE ELSE.  U KNOW  SUSPECTS CC  WILL BE THERE PALYING
> ...


* :roflmao: 
Wazz up Snipper :biggrin: Yeah I figured you can never get anything to work :rofl: J/K homiee. Can I play with you toys too :0 

Es puro cotorreo homiee, see you and the Suspect family on Sunday  *


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

U KNOW I KNOW HOW TO WORK THE MAIN THINGS AND ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY WHERE & WHEN FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 19 2006, 03:08 PM~6205114
> *U KNOW I KNOW HOW TO WORK THE MAIN THINGS AND ALL YOU HAVE TO SAY WHERE & WHEN FOOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
*Te pegan, si no si  *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

see whats up after the picnic mybe will will cruise whittier after :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

So what time is everyone rolling out!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatz up ese Rob almost time .....
You know that the FAMILY will be there early soooo have the coffee ready homie....  :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Start the count down 4 more days....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Fuck the coffee homie, bring the corona!!! It going to be fuckin hot that day..que no?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 20 2006, 12:22 AM~6208496
> *Fuck the coffee homie, bring the corona!!! It going to be fuckin hot that day..que no?
> *


Fucken drunk I'm talking bout in the morning 6:00am :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ucecaddy4life (Dec 27, 2005)

:dunno: Hey there, does anyone know if we could take our own barbque or will it be a blocked off event?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucecaddy4life_@Sep 20 2006, 10:58 AM~6210406
> *:dunno: Hey there, does anyone know if we could take our own barbque or will it be a blocked off event?
> *


call Rob.He should know.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIES 4 MORE DAYS FOR MY CLUB PICNIC WE ARE WORKING HARD TO GIVE ALL YOU GUYS A FUN DAY AND HOPE SYOU WILL HAVE SOMETHING TO REMEBER FROM L.A's FINEST CC WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE *_:biggrin:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

WHAT'S UP BIG ROB & LA'S FINESTCC IT'S SNIPPER.
IN CASE NONE OF THE HOMIES SAID IT THANKS FOR
THE POST UP ON THE FLYER. 4 MORE DAYS TELL THE
HOMIES I SAID WHAT'S UP. SEE U SUNDAY.
FROM THE SUSPECT FAMILY. :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin: toe-ma-lees...................and sar-vace-sas?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 20 2006, 12:04 PM~6211229
> *WHAT'S UP BIG ROB & LA'S FINESTCC IT'S SNIPPER.
> IN CASE NONE OF THE HOMIES SAID IT THANKS FOR
> THE POST UP ON THE FLYER.  4 MORE DAYS TELL THE
> ...


SEE YOU VATOS SUNDAY


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHAT UPPERS!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 20 2006, 04:37 PM~6212430
> *:thumbsup: WHAT UPPERS!
> *


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

LIKE THE HOMIE SAID 4 MORE DAYS ..........STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WATTS UP ROB LOS MILLENIEROS WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING QVO 80 AND CHALIO I GOT THE FIRST ROUND DONT TRIP YOU KNOW HOW I DOIT :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE ROB AND THE REST OF LA,S FINEST ......
CITY WIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFFECT.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucecaddy4life_@Sep 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6210406
> *:dunno: Hey there, does anyone know if we could take our own barbque or will it be a blocked off event?
> *


*Everyone is welcomed to take their BBQ pits. *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 20 2006, 12:11 AM~6208465
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>3 more days  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 20 2006, 12:04 PM~6211229
> *WHAT'S UP BIG ROB & LA'S FINESTCC IT'S SNIPPER.
> IN CASE NONE OF THE HOMIES SAID IT THANKS FOR
> THE POST UP ON THE FLYER.  4 MORE DAYS TELL THE
> ...


*Ya te gusto verdad Snipper :biggrin: 

See you on Sunday homiee  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 21 2006, 08:45 AM~6217090
> *
> *


*Wazz up Kustom, ready for Sunday homiee  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 21 2006, 09:50 AM~6217118
> *Wazz up Kustom, ready for Sunday homiee
> *


sure am. :biggrin: i cant wait.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 21 2006, 08:50 AM~6217122
> *sure am. :biggrin: i cant wait.
> *


*That's firme homiee, I'll see you there  *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:21 AM~6215712
> *WATTS UP ROB LOS MILLENIEROS WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING QVO 80 AND CHALIO I GOT THE FIRST ROUND DONT TRIP YOU KNOW HOW I DOIT  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sound good homie... Fuck it I got 2nd round...


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

WHAT'S UP CHELY DON'T YOU HAVE TO WORK LIKE ME


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 21 2006, 11:58 AM~6218162
> *WHAT'S UP CHELY DON'T YOU HAVE TO WORK LIKE ME
> *


*Hey homiee I am working :biggrin: *


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

THAT'S RIGHT TO KEEP THE CLUB'S NAME IN PEOPLES HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6218419
> *THAT'S RIGHT TO KEEP THE CLUB'S NAME IN PEOPLES HEAD :biggrin:
> *


*WHich head :roflmao: 
J/K Homiee tu sabes I got to do what I got to do :cheesy: *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 21 2006, 12:50 PM~6218449
> *WHich head  :roflmao:
> J/K Homiee tu sabes I got to do what I got to do  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 21 2006, 03:56 PM~6219384
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


* :biggrin: It was little joke :biggrin: *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 21 2006, 09:29 AM~6217313
> *Sound good homie... Fuck it I got 2nd round...
> *


You better be there with it I will be very thirsty !!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

LAs FINEST! READY FOR SUNDAY?! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Sep 22 2006, 07:29 AM~6223228
> *LAs FINEST! READY FOR SUNDAY?!    :biggrin:
> *


*Tu sabes, we're ready homiee  *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ALMOST TIME. FEW HOURS LEFT AND PEOPLE ARE SNEEKING TO SEE WHAT HOPPERS ARE COMING AND WHAT THEY ARE DOING. WE WILL STOP WORKING ON CARS TILL SUNDAY MORNING GOT LOTS OF WORK TO DO.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 22 2006, 08:45 AM~6223608
> *ALMOST TIME. FEW HOURS LEFT AND PEOPLE ARE SNEEKING TO SEE WHAT HOPPERS ARE COMING AND WHAT THEY ARE DOING. WE WILL STOP WORKING ON CARS TILL SUNDAY MORNING GOT LOTS OF WORK TO DO.
> *


CHIPPPPPPERRR ! ! !
:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie R._@Sep 22 2006, 01:02 PM~6225193
> *CHIPPPPPPERRR ! ! !
> :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE YOU GUYS PULL UP WITH THAT BLU CUTTY WITH LA ON THE ROOF :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 22 2006, 03:27 PM~6225763
> *I HOPE YOU GUYS PULL UP WITH THAT BLU CUTTY  WITH LA ON THE ROOF  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

ill be up there with my bucket


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Sep 22 2006, 03:09 PM~6226361
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


FUCK THAT!!!!LOOK FOR A REGAL WITH "818"ON THA ROOF...3 PUMPS 14 BATTERIES,LETS DO THIS SHIT...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 22 2006, 10:27 PM~6228175
> *FUCK THAT!!!!LOOK FOR A REGAL WITH "818"ON THA ROOF...3 PUMPS 14 BATTERIES,LETS DO THIS SHIT...
> *


dats wutt im talking about hommie much props 4 reppin the valle im going the same route soon on my regal (818) on the roof also


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

1MORE DAY :rofl: COUNTDOWN IS ON


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

EPICS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOPEFULLY WE WILL HAVE THE HOPPER ON BAGS OUT THEIR :0


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE TOMMORROW :wave:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

o.g.rider will be in the house filming and selling our dvd's see you all there.


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

BIKES???


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 22 2006, 10:27 PM~6228175
> *FUCK THAT!!!!LOOK FOR A REGAL WITH "818"ON THA ROOF...3 PUMPS 14 BATTERIES,LETS DO THIS SHIT...
> *


THATS COOL HOPEFULLY WE DONT HAVE BAD LUCK TONIGHT OR ELSE PULL UP TO WHITE LUXURY SPORT TOMOROW WHEN YOU SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

almost time see you all there and lets have a ''GOOD TIME'' lates...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatz up LA's Finest...
Ready for the picnic?????
We will see you in the morning hope you have the coffee for the morning we will have the coronas in the after noon....


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

sick city c.c.
will be there at the asscrack of dawn!

see you all there.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

OK, at the beginning I saw several people say that the show was for September 23rd and several of my friends locally have been telling me it's tomorrow the 24th? Was it today Saturday or is it for tomorrow Sunday? :dunno: 

Que chingados?!?!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM CATCH SOME ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NOW TO GET UP URLY


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

LIFESTYLE WILL BE THERE......... :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

loading up the hopper see yall there


----------



## c2k1v (Aug 7, 2006)

i ain't got a lowrider. But I'll pop up 3 - wheeling in my black BMW. Cant wait for the hop.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

on my way!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn i over slept!
im om my way.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHAT UP LA'S FINEST .IT TURN OUT TO BE A GREAT SHOW AND NICE AND SUNNY DAY NICE JOB HOMIE'S .GOT SOME CHICKEN BUT NO FRIJOLES :dunno: BUT THAT COOL TILL THE NEXT ONE. :thumbsup: :biggrin: GANGS TO GRACE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Any picture's of the picnic


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

COOL ASS PICNIC............CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE........... :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

This picnic was the definition of LA lowriding, this was what its all about. ill post a few pics later on.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

pic nic was cool, but it was a bitch finding parking... :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 24 2006, 07:08 PM~6236766
> *pic nic was cool, but it was a bitch finding parking... :biggrin:
> *


You gotta get ther early homie!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

A few pics to start off with. 
Lifestyle puttin it down in LA.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

MANIACOS CC shut down the picnic. pinky came back with the cutlass and clowned on the bumper at 75, one of the hottest cars out. and happy from just us cc clowned too with his cutlass like at 75 also. clean as hell too


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

HEY NICE PIC NIC ,WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

from the time i got there till i left you guys were hopping some sick cars
the one that stood out was that elco on bags when it popped the crowd was in shock more than i seen. 
again sick homeboys was off the chain
you guys always reprsent


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Sep 24 2006, 08:06 PM~6237116
> *from the time i got there till i left you guys were hopping some sick cars
> the one that stood out was that elco on bags when it popped the crowd was in shock more than i seen.
> again sick homeboys was off the chain
> ...


 That Elco scared the shit outta me. He wasnt the only one that poped a bag. a truck cruisin was gettin pretty good air on bags b4 it blew.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks LA Finest!!! Great time at the park.....

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Sep 24 2006, 07:08 PM~6236766
> *pic nic was cool, but it was a bitch finding parking... :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean.... Thanks to Big Joe and the Epics Crew to give up a couple of spaces......


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Sum more pics.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

But all in all we had a good time homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 24 2006, 10:22 PM~6238028
> *But all in all we had a good time homies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


When was the wet t contest?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 23 2006, 09:36 PM~6233258
> *OK, at the beginning I saw several people say that the show was for September 23rd and several of my friends locally have been telling me it's tomorrow the 24th?  Was it today Saturday or is it for tomorrow Sunday? :dunno:
> 
> Que chingados?!?!
> *



hope you got pics. homie hit me up ese :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 24 2006, 10:24 PM~6238040
> *When was the wet t contest?
> *


Thats what we wanted to know we where told that there was on ....
A Rob did you have it or not?


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WELL WE HAD IT BUT SHUT DOWN I HAD TO PAY $100 FROM MY POCKET 3 GIRLS ONLY[/B]


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

A few pics of the hop.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*FROM BIG ROB AND L.A's FINEST CC WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HOPERS AND CAR CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AT ARE 1st ANNUAL PICNIC AND HOPE NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER*_ :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

post pix :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the invites out L.A.'s Finest. DISTINGUISHED had a good time, great turn out. Can't wait to see the turn out next year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 24 2006, 11:23 PM~6238308
> *Thanks for the invites out L.A.'s Finest. DISTINGUISHED had a good time, great turn out. Can't wait to see the turn out next year. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey give me a call 323 864-6119 I'll be waiting....


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 24 2006, 10:30 PM~6238062
> *hope you got pics. homie hit me up ese  :biggrin:
> *


Told you it was cracking.  Too bad I took my lady with me. :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*On behalf of L.A's Finest Family, I would like to thank everyone that went to our 1st Annual picninc. It was a great turn out. Next year it will be bigger and better  GRACIAS*</span>


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 24 2006, 10:22 PM~6238028
> *But all in all we had a good time homies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wazz up 80 olds. Hey homiee sorry about the coffee  I got you next time homiee :tongue:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 24 2006, 10:48 PM~6238152
> *A few pics of the hop.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY; THAT LOOKS LIKE WALLY DOGG BEHIND THAT 'M' CAR'......ok find waldo :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 25 2006, 12:23 AM~6238308
> *Thanks for the invites out L.A.'s Finest. DISTINGUISHED had a good time, great turn out. Can't wait to see the turn out next year. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2
it was a cool picnic.we met alot of new people and saw alot we already knew.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANY PICS OF THE WET T'S CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 25 2006, 11:20 AM~6240455
> *ANY PICS OF THE WET T'S CONTEST :biggrin:
> *


I didnt even know there was one, I missed it completly. Musta been during the hop. Hopefully this will hold you over


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ill post pics when I get homie.. I think I have over 200 pics
alot of hop pics and hop video


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 25 2006, 02:05 PM~6241431
> *ill post pics when I get homie.. I think I have over 200 pics
> alot of hop pics and hop video
> *


E-mail me the good ones :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Sep 25 2006, 03:53 PM~6241746
> *E-mail me the good ones :biggrin:
> *


me too. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 24 2006, 11:23 PM~6238308
> *Thanks for the invites out L.A.'s Finest. DISTINGUISHED had a good time, great turn out. Can't wait to see the turn out next year. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks LA's Finest, we all had a great time. What's up Albert from Distinguished, When can we meet up and have a pic-nic or something, you know, just kick it like we used to...


----------



## MR_CALI_LA (Sep 24, 2006)

SOME MORE THAT I TOOK



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR_CALI_LA (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MR_CALI_LA (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MR_CALI_LA (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MR_CALI_LA (Sep 24, 2006)

C.O.P.S.


----------



## MR_CALI_LA (Sep 24, 2006)

JESI ORTIZ FROM POWER 106..!! AND CRUZIN TV


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Sep 25 2006, 07:25 PM~6243076
> *Thanks LA's Finest, we all had a great time.  What's up Albert from Distinguished, When can we meet up and have a pic-nic or something, you know, just kick it like we used to...
> *


We are working on those plans as we speak.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2006, 06:54 PM~6243281
> *We are working on those plans as we speak.
> *


YOUR NOT ALBERT FOOL!?






















J/K


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 25 2006, 07:56 PM~6243300
> *YOUR NOT ALBERT FOOL!?
> J/K
> *


shhhh.he doesnt know that. :0 im alberts evil twin.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2006, 06:58 PM~6243310
> *shhhh.he doesnt know that. :0 im alberts evil twin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Sep 25 2006, 06:25 PM~6243076
> *Thanks LA's Finest, we all had a great time.  What's up Albert from Distinguished, When can we meet up and have a pic-nic or something, you know, just kick it like we used to...
> *


Well bro, maybe two weeks from now at our meeting, if you guys wanna stop by and kick it, we always welcome people to come on out and kick it......Hey Albert, I mean Dave...whats crackin?!?!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 25 2006, 08:15 PM~6243462
> *Well bro, maybe two weeks from now at our meeting, if you guys wanna stop by and kick it, we always welcome people to come on out and kick it......Hey Albert, I mean Dave...whats crackin?!?!
> *


whats up bro.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

N e 1 got vids of this car? Or pics with crowd reaction when the bag popped??


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

Sick show..my first time to Elysian Park I would have to say thats the nicest backdrop for a lowrider show I have ever seen. Big ups to LA's Finest. Heres my contribution..


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey LA Finest, thanks for a great time, Congrats on your 1 year....

Alex
GTG CC Prez....

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR_CALI_LA_@Sep 26 2006, 01:36 AM~6243159
> *C.O.P.S.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

great show..thanx for da invite! shotcallers bike club had a great time.. heres all i got..






































heres some videos we took..no sound cuz i did it wit a digital camera..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ik1uKOGuXs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4O2ZcYUx7w

and nephew had a great time also! cruisin the show on his schwinn pixie..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JahQlSWrEiU


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 24 2006, 11:48 PM~6238152
> *A few pics of the hop.
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!!!!! BIG BAD MANIACOS PUTTING IT DOWN!PINKYS TIRES#1


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 25 2006, 07:50 AM~6239350
> *Wazz up 80 olds. Hey homiee sorry about the coffee    I got you next time homiee  :tongue:
> *


Cool good picnic


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 25 2006, 07:15 PM~6243462
> *Well bro, maybe two weeks from now at our meeting, if you guys wanna stop by and kick it, we always welcome people to come on out and kick it......Hey Albert, I mean Dave...whats crackin?!?!
> *


Whats up albert or david who ever you are??
Where do you have you meetings??

Let me know .....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 26 2006, 01:13 AM~6245288
> *Whats up albert or david who ever you are??
> Where do you have you meetings??
> 
> ...


I was just messing around.Im david.Lowfairlane is albert.
We usally have our meetings at shakys on azuza and amar.
every 2 weeks.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*To all the homiees posting up pics from our picninc, Gracias good looking out. It was an awsome picnic hopefully next time I get to meet a few more of the Lay it Low Family. *


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LA CARTEL WANTS TO THANK LA"S FINEST FOR GREAT TIME LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT 1


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

GREAT PICNIC [ LA FINEST C.C. ] ALL THE HOMIES FROM STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME SEE U GUYS LATER ..............
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 26 2006, 08:05 AM~6246439
> *I was just messing around.Im david.Lowfairlane is albert.
> We usally have our meetings at shakys on azuza and amar.
> every 2 weeks.
> *


Sounds good see when we can make it out there....


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Great Picnic. Big Ups to L.A's Finest...!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 26 2006, 10:40 PM~6252120
> *Sounds good see when we can make it out there....
> *


sounds good.let us know.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*  TTT*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

THANKS LA'S FINEST CC FOR THE GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE THAT
DAY ON TV :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 28 2006, 07:59 AM~6262549
> *THANKS LA'S FINEST CC FOR THE GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE THAT
> DAY ON TV  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 28 2006, 01:19 PM~6264361
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 28 2006, 12:20 PM~6264365
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 28 2006, 01:25 PM~6264409
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Sep 28 2006, 06:59 AM~6262549
> *THANKS LA'S FINEST CC FOR THE GREAT TIME HOPE TO SEE THAT
> DAY ON TV  :thumbsup:
> *


i noticed that cruisin tv was there...does anybody know when it'll premier? they taped our club and bikes so i would like to record it...pm me info if you know


thanx


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Sep 28 2006, 08:37 PM~6267766
> *i noticed that cruisin tv was there...does anybody know when it'll premier? they taped our club and bikes so i would like to record it...pm me info if you know
> thanx
> *


Yea i saw them too, any one know if you can get cruisin tv on charter


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't let the bumble bee sting you....


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

Check it out The Ladies from Millenium and Strictly Family putting it down with LA's Finest for the 1st year Anniversary Picnic.... </span>


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

nice picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Sep 28 2006, 10:26 PM~6268488
> *
> *


Why u vato's look like u bout to court check some one????


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Great pics Jessica :thumbsup: *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 29 2006, 01:08 AM~6269308
> *P O S T E D  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 29 2006, 08:12 AM~6270426
> *
> *


 Open up a myspace page and post them there....


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 25 2006, 07:15 PM~6243462
> *Well bro, maybe two weeks from now at our meeting, if you guys wanna stop by and kick it, we always welcome people to come on out and kick it......Hey Albert, I mean Dave...whats crackin?!?!
> *


Cool Albert, and I know that kustombuilder is not you, hey but you do know that that is when the Vegas show is happening, are you gonna go or what???


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG HOMIES BIG ROB IS BACK ON MY POST AND READY TO PULL OUT ON MY NEW TOY FOR YEAR 2007 AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC AND WE WILL BE OUT ON VEGAS NEXT WEEK ON THE TRAVELOGE HOTEL SO WE CAN PARTY L.A's FINEST STYLE LIKE ARE PICNIC*_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB AND L.A's FINEST CC WILL LIKE TO THANK TRUUCHA FOR PUTTING US ON HIS BACK COVER OF HIS DVD THANKS BIG HOMIE THIS IS FOR THE RAZA *_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL HAVE ARE CLUB 1st YEAR PARTY SOON ARE FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON YOU NOW HOW WE DO IT L.A's FINEST STYLE WE WILL BE PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE REST OF YEAR 2006 AND YEAR 2007*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:06 PM~6271705
> *That's just how <span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A's Finest does it Big Rob, tu sabes  </span>*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*P A R T Y ! P A R T Y ! P A R T Y ! P A R T Y ! P A R T Y ! P A R T Y ! P A R T Y !*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL HAVE A PARTY FOR MY DIVORCE THIS WEEK ON MY HOUSE ALL BIG HOMIES ARE WELCOME TO COME FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP*_ :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:13 PM~6271750
> *WE WILL HAVE A PARTY FOR MY DIVORCE THIS WEEK ON MY HOUSE ALL BIG HOMIES ARE WELCOME TO COME FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP  :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :0 

*What no viejos for me :biggrin: *


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Sep 29 2006, 12:17 PM~6271782
> *:0
> 
> What no viejos for me  :biggrin:
> *


_*NO LADIES ONLY SO DONT TELL THE WIFES BECAUSE YOU NOW*_ :uh:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Sep 29 2006, 02:46 PM~6272677
> * :angry: Chingado I never get to have any fun
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin: ok ROB living the single life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:0 HEY MILLENIUM GIRLS DONT SNICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:cool GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Not goin to vegas, change of plans. Strictly Family goin? I'm sure you guys are right. If you guys see the arabian waitress again....avoid the DARK SODAS!! :ugh: Order SPRITE!!! You guys know what i'm talkin bout


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ITS GOING DOWN TODAY AT BIG ROB'S HOUSE WE WILL HAVE THE STRIPER PARTY AND WE WILL HAVE 2 STRIPERS FROM LATINS FINEST GIRLS IF THE HOOK IT UP WE WILL HAVE IT NEXT WEEK AND NEXT WEEK AND NEXT WEEK SO GET READY FOR A FUN DAY MILLENIUM CC AND GOODTIMES AND STRICTLY FAMILY AND SUSPECTS CC ARE COMING SO GET READY TO PARTY WITH L.A's FINEST CC WE WILL DO IT L.A's FINEST STYLE YOU WILL SEE *_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*BIG ROB's IS LIVING THE SINGLE LIFE IT FEELS GOOD BIG HOMIES *_</span></span> 







<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*LIKE MY BIG HOMIE GABRIEL SAYS FUCK LOVE *_


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*I WANT TO THANKS GOODTIMES AND STRICTLY FAMILY AND SUSPECTS CC FOR COMING TO THE STRIP PARTY HOPE YOU GUYS HAD FUN BIG HOMIES*_


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 30 2006, 02:57 PM~6277806
> *Not goin to vegas, change of plans. Strictly Family goin? I'm sure you guys are right. If you guys see the arabian waitress again....avoid the DARK SODAS!!  :ugh: Order SPRITE!!! You guys know what i'm talkin bout
> *


THE FAMILY IS STILL GOING YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT :biggrin: STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB 4 LIFE


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 1 2006, 01:02 AM~6280622
> *<span style='color:blue'>WHERES THE PICS?*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 1 2006, 01:02 AM~6280622
> *I WANT TO THANKS GOODTIMES AND STRICTLY FAMILY AND SUSPECTS CC FOR COMING TO THE STRIP PARTY HOPE YOU GUYS HAD FUN BIG HOMIES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP HOMIES THIS IS VITO LOCS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 30 2006, 02:57 PM~6277806
> *Not goin to vegas, change of plans. Strictly Family goin? I'm sure you guys are right. If you guys see the arabian waitress again....avoid the DARK SODAS!!  :ugh: Order SPRITE!!! You guys know what i'm talkin bout
> *



Last time we where there she said she still has it for you hahaha.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 1 2006, 01:02 AM~6280622
> *I had a blast ....
> Thanks ese...
> 
> *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 2 2006, 03:28 PM~6290368
> *:rofl:
> *


XXXX22222


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 2 2006, 11:00 PM~6293284
> *
> Last time we where there she said she still has it for you hahaha.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:banghead: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 3 2006, 05:54 PM~6298992
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 
you changed your avi.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP RAZA HOWS IT GOING READY FOR LAS VEGAS SHOW*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2006, 07:47 AM~6303363
> *:0
> you changed your avi.
> *


*Yeah I put my car up, but I'll change it again soon  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:07 AM~6303470
> *WHATS UP RAZA HOWS IT GOING READY FOR LAS VEGAS SHOW
> *


* :tears: I'm not going  *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 4 2006, 09:24 AM~6303575
> *Yeah I put my car up, but I'll change it again soon
> *


i have never seen your car.post more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2006, 08:27 AM~6303604
> *i have never seen your car.post more pics. :biggrin:
> *


I don't know how


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 4 2006, 09:28 AM~6303610
> *I don't know how
> *


 :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP CHELY AND KUSTOMBUILDER*_ :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 4 2006, 10:10 AM~6303930
> *WHATS UP CHELY AND KUSTOMBUILDER :cheesy:
> *


  whats crackin rob.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:10 AM~6303930
> *<span style='color:blue'>Wazz up Rob :cheesy: *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP BIG HOMIES*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING RAZA HOW IT GOING READY TO HIT LAS VEGAS STRIP*_ :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 5 2006, 09:34 AM~6311256
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2006, 08:35 AM~6311272
> *:biggrin:
> *


No empiezes cause La Smooth no perdona ninguna


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Oct 5 2006, 12:53 PM~6312433
> *No empiezes cause La Smooth no perdona ninguna
> *


no shit huh.


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's Up Chely & Rob
Chely I see u posted up the 68 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 5 2006, 07:26 AM~6310857
> *GOOD MORNING RAZA HOW IT GOING READY TO HIT LAS VEGAS STRIP  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 5 2006, 02:59 PM~6313672
> *  What's Up Chely & Rob
> Chely I see u posted up the 68 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



*Wazz up Clumzy, tu sabes got to show what I have for a little while  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's up Chely fool it's not clumzy this my let u know who it is :angel:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

Chely not going to Vegas 

me your bothers & T.I are hitting six flagsw tomorrow hno: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 6 2006, 01:52 PM~6319712
> *What's up Chely fool it's not clumzy this my let u know who it is :angel:
> *


*Que onda Snipper pues indentificate bien :rofl: *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 6 2006, 01:57 PM~6319734
> *Chely not going to Vegas
> 
> me your bothers & T.I are hitting six flagsw tomorrow hno:  :biggrin:
> *


*No, No Vegas this year maybe next year :tears: *
*
Who's T.I  *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What up big Chely
U don't know who T.I. is 
It's Mikey :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 9 2006, 08:34 AM~6333564
> *What up big Chely
> U don't know who T.I. is
> It's Mikey :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


*Ohhhhhhh :0 *

*So how was it fool  *


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

It was alright going back this weekend to see if shadow :barf: 
and see T.I. run like a little girl :around:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 9 2006, 09:31 AM~6333851
> *It was alright going back this weekend to see if  shadow :barf:
> and see T.I. run like a little girl :around:
> *


*Ha pinches viejas para eso me gustaban cabrones :rofl: *


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

what up craziee in Los Angeles

let me or richie know if u what to roll in the 68

Pedro may go may roll in the 69 to look like big G's :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 10 2006, 09:58 AM~6339899
> *what up craziee in Los Angeles
> 
> let me or richie know if u what to roll in the 68
> ...


* :rofl: Orale I'll head you up*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey homies from LA's Finest You vatos missed some good partys out in Vegas ....
Maybe next year you Gente will make it out there.....


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 10 2006, 03:20 PM~6341469
> *Hey homies from LA's Finest You vatos missed some good partys out in Vegas ....
> Maybe next year you Gente will make it out there.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 12 2006, 07:30 AM~6353732
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

:angel: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 12 2006, 08:15 AM~6354032
> *:angel:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*"BIG" L.A's FINEST CC COMING OUT TO A STREET NEAR YOU *_</span>


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

what's chely tell shrek I said what's up. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Oct 17 2006, 08:17 AM~6384899
> *what's chely tell shrek I said what's up. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*Wazz up :angel: Orale I'll tell him fool :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP HOMIES HOWS IT GOING*_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 17 2006, 09:51 AM~6385536
> *WHATS UP HOMIES HOWS IT GOING  :biggrin:
> *


* :tongue: FIRME*


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

whats cracking big hommies, just passing by, well hommies my computer is still down, but ill be checking up from work when i get a chance.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*COOL HUERO WE NEED TO COME BACK WERES MR L.A AND CARLOS86 AND DANNY AND THE REST WE ARE GOING TO GIVE COMPUTER FOR CHRISTMAS THATS RIGHT COMPUTERS*_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING JENTE HOW THE LAYITLOW LIFE GOING*_ :0


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Oct 17 2006, 12:41 PM~6386580
> *whats cracking big hommies, just passing by,  well hommies my computer is still down,  but ill be checking up from work when i get a chance.
> *


*Wazz up Huero, good looking out Homiee  *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 18 2006, 08:30 AM~6392903
> *GOOD MORNING JENTE HOW THE LAYITLOW LIFE GOING :0
> *


*What up what up  *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Oct 18 2006, 09:37 AM~6393326
> *GOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


*Whaaaaaat's up Carlos :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP CARLOS AND CHELY HOWS IT GOING *_ :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 18 2006, 10:34 AM~6393755
> *WHATS UP CARLOS AND CHELY HOWS IT GOING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

Q VO RAZA!


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

GOOD MORNING ! :biggrin: WHATS UP ROB AND CHELY HOWS IT GOING :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Oct 19 2006, 06:12 AM~6399566
> *GOOD MORNING !  :biggrin: WHATS UP ROB AND CHELY HOWS IT GOING :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


*Hey big C, trabajando tu sabes :cheesy: *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Oct 20 2006, 06:53 AM~6406860
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

what's chely :biggrin:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Oct 31 2006, 10:47 AM~6479171
> *what's chely  :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo Carlos :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey did any pix ever get posted up for your picnic? Or did it come out in any magazine or is it going to??


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 31 2006, 10:29 PM~6482790
> *Hey did any pix ever get posted up for your picnic? Or did it come out in any magazine or is it going to??
> *


check this one out homie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=288649


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 31 2006, 10:29 PM~6482790
> *Hey did any pix ever get posted up for your picnic? Or did it come out in any magazine or is it going to??
> *


heres onather one


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 31 2006, 11:51 PM~6483243
> *heres onather one
> *


oooopppps here you go


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=288594&st=20


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 31 2006, 10:29 PM~6482790
> *Hey did any pix ever get posted up for your picnic? Or did it come out in any magazine or is it going to??
> *


Yeah, a few pics got posted up plus check out the new Truucha video, our picninc comes out


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 31 2006, 11:47 PM~6483230
> *check this one out homie
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=288649
> *


Thanks homiee, good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 1 2006, 12:59 AM~6483417
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's up Craziee in Los Angeles

everthing going good. I will hit u up about the thing. :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Nov 4 2006, 01:20 AM~6499699
> *What's up Craziee in Los Angeles
> 
> everthing going good. I will hit u up about the thing. :angel:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A. Finest all day :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*
L.A's FINEST TO THE WHEELS FALLS LIKE CARLOS SAYS*_


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A's FINEST TO THE WHEELS FALLS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Nov 7 2006, 04:59 PM~6523648
> *
> L.A's FINEST TO THE WHEELS FALLS  LIKE CARLOS SAYS
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Much love to L.A. Finest :biggrin: Much love to L.A. Finest :biggrin: Much love to L.A. Finest :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Nov 7 2006, 04:59 PM~6523648
> *
> L.A's FINEST TO THE WHEELS FALLS  LIKE CARLOS SAYS
> *


*Q-vo Rob, dam homiee what can I say, I wish the best where ever you go and who ever you're with. Tu sabes that I got much Luv and Respect for you and your familia. Remember you will always have a homegirl that gots your back.  



L.A.'s Finest till the wheels fall  


Much respect from your homegirl
La Chely*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Much Love to L.A's Finest :cheesy: *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIE! :biggrin: L.A's Finest :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by carlos-86_@Nov 8 2006, 04:54 PM~6530738
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!  :biggrin: L.A's Finest  :biggrin:
> *



_*Wazz up C, L.A.'s FInest hasta que me arastren  *_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 rob is leaving?


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2006, 05:28 PM~6530922
> *:0  rob is leaving?
> *


*He's gone *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 8 2006, 06:32 PM~6530946
> *He's gone
> *


i will pm you.


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

robs out? what happened? is his phone off too?


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

LA's FINEST ALL THE WAY QUE NO CARLOS


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*L.A.'s Finest to the fullest  *


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

THATS RIGHT CHELLY LA's FINEST


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 8 2006, 09:19 AM~6527339
> *Q-vo Rob, dam homiee what can I say, I wish the best where ever you go and who ever you're with. Tu sabes that I got much Luv and Respect for you and your familia. Remember you will always have a homegirl that gots your back.
> L.A.'s Finest till the wheels fall
> Much respect from your homegirl
> ...


_*THANK YOU CHELY AND MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND THE CLUB HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT IN THE MAJESTICS PICNIC AND HOPE YOU GUYS SAY HI AND I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED OF ALL THE PICNICS I NOW REMEBER YOU LOST A MEMBER NOT A FRIEND STAY UP AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP*_


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROB 65_@Nov 9 2006, 03:42 PM~6536981
> *THANK YOU CHELY AND MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND THE CLUB HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT IN THE MAJESTICS PICNIC AND HOPE YOU GUYS SAY HI AND I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED OF ALL THE PICNICS I NOW REMEBER YOU LOST A MEMBER NOT A FRIEND STAY UP AND KEEP YOUR HEAD UP
> *


*Tu sabes que si, and don't forget to take my C H O R I Z O :biggrin: *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Nov 9 2006, 02:07 PM~6536340
> *THATS RIGHT CHELLY <span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>
> Hasta el F I N, que no Rigo  *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Carlos :biggrin: L.A.'s Finest to the fullest and till the wheels fall off


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Nov 9 2006, 02:07 PM~6536340
> *THATS RIGHT CHELLY <span style=\'color:blue\'>WHATS UP RIGO! HAVE YOU HEARD DA BAD
> NEWS IN DA VARRIO!? HIT ME UP
> IF YOU GET A CHANCE*


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 9 2006, 01:55 PM~6536292
> *L.A.'s Finest to the fullest
> *


 THATS RIGHT HOMMIES ALL DAY EVERY DAY TU SABES HOW WE DO IT


----------



## clumzy (Mar 7, 2006)

What's up Chely Mr LA and all of LA's Finest uffin: :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clumzy_@Nov 13 2006, 09:14 AM~6557600
> *What's up Chely Mr LA  and all of LA's Finest uffin:  :angel:
> *


*Wazz up Angel  *


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

What's up everybody?


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Hey hey hey 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>L.A.'s Finest in the hooooooouuuuusssssseeeeee :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A.'s Finest


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP LA's FINEST.....THATS RIGHT LA's FINEST TILL THE WHEELS FALL QUE NO


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrLA_@Nov 16 2006, 08:14 AM~6580069
> *WASS UP LA's FINEST</span>.....THATS RIGHT LA's FINEST TILL THE WHEELS FALL QUE NO
> *




<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*A huevo :rofl: *


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Nov 16 2006, 10:24 AM~6580502
> *A huevo  :rofl:
> *


con hamon? :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

Is every body ready for tomorrow?


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

Buenos dias to all the homiees, :biggrin: 
L.A.'s Finest


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHATS UP BIG HOMIES WHERS THE HOMIE MR. LA :wave:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Dec 12 2006, 01:05 PM~6747693
> *WHATS UP BIG HOMIES WHERS THE HOMIE MR. LA :wave:
> *



Wazz up


----------



## mrLA (Sep 28, 2005)

WASS UP SICK SUR SIDE


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHATS UP FOOL WHERS THE TOY DRIVE GOING TO BE AT WHATS THE CROSS STREETS IN SUR GATE :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

L.A.'s Finest :biggrin:


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wazz up carlos, cant wait to see that new ride


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

